#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тантра и мясо

## Миха

В индуистской тантре иногда даже обязательно есть мясо. А как к этому относятся практики буддийской тантры? Видят ли они в поедании мяса какое-то благо? И правда ли, что в тибетской традиции принято разрешать буддистам есть мясо (не убивая животное лично)?

----------


## kirava

По этой теме сделаете поиск по слову "мясо" здесь на форуме и вы найдёте много интересного...

----------


## Газонокосильщик

Люди!
Почему на ганапуджи не приносят креветки?
Ведь за один присест можно завязать кармическую связь чуть ли не с сотней Живых Существ.
И относятся ли креветки к рыбе?
Часто замечал, что Ламы избегают есть Рыбу. Это попытка избежать связи с локой совсем глупых существ?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> И правда ли, что в тибетской традиции принято разрешать буддистам есть мясо (не убивая животное лично)?


Не только в тибетской. Есть запрет убивать животное самому, заказывать убийство другому, а также есть мясо, если знаешь, что животное убито ради тебя.
В махаянской "Сурамгама-сутре" есть утверждения о том, что поедание мяса неблагоприятно в любом случае. Ганапуджа - это тайная и очень глубокая ваджраянская практика, подробности которой совершенно неуместно обсуждать на публичных форумах.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Миха, чтобы детально прояснить этот вопрос, ОЧЕНЬ рекомендую обратиться к книге "Буддизм и вегетарианство": http://givoe.narod.ru/

Там опровергается утверждение, что "можно есть мясо, если знаешь, что животное не было убито для тебя", и вообще, много полезного.

Ну и главное понимать, что отказ от поедания мяса и вообще живых существ - это снижение вреда, но не решение проблемы, т.к. в сельском хозяйстве при выращивании чего-либо убивается огромное количество живых существ.

Вот например, цитата из книги Патрула Ринпоче "СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ":

_2.4.1.3.	Страдание, собирающее страдания  
Хотя это страдание не проявляется как таковое, все, что мы с жадностью считаем нынешним удовольствием, на самом деле есть не что иное, как причина будущего страдания. Пища, которую мы едим, одежда, которую носим, наши дома, богатства, украшения, пиры — все это собирает причины страдания. Все наши нынешние движения и занятия есть накопление неблагой кармы, которая ведет только к страданию.
Взять, например, тибетский чай с цампой  . Чай выращивают в Китае. Во время посева семян и сбора листьев погибает бесчисленное множество насекомых. До [китайской] провинции Дарцедо чай доставляют носильщики, и каждый взваливает на себя шестьдесят кирпичей чая. Поскольку они несут груз на спинах, поддерживая его с помощью охватывающей голову веревки, кожа на лбу постепенно стирается. Но носильщик должен тащить ношу, даже если сотрет кожу до кости. В Дарцедо чай навьючивают на яков, дзо  , мулов и т. п. Во время пути у всех животных на спине и боках появляются язвы, шерсть вылезает — их рабское положение служит причиной неимоверных мучений. Торгуя чаем, купцы забывают о честности и обязательствах. В результате сделок, которые сопровождаются ссорами и жульничеством, чай обменивают главным образом на овечью шерсть, шкурки ягнят и тому подобные вещи [производство которых тоже создает причины страдания]._

А это - оттуда же, как раз про поедание мяса:

_"Так что мы, люди, будто чудовища, только и делаем, что убиваем. Например, мы убиваем дри, чтобы взять ее мясо и кровь, хотя она, словно мать, всю жизнь питала нас своим молоком. Поэтому мы даже хуже людоедов."_

Касательно тантры... советую уточнить, какое именно мясо должно употребляться на ганапудже. Очень советую.

----------


## Ахмед

Так почему ламы не едят seafood?
Ганапуджа разве не присутствует и в тантрических традициях, кот. можно обсуждать? Я знаю, что она есть, скажем, в Кагью. А можно ли ее обсуждать - не уверен.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Так может, Лам и спросить? Я слышал от человека, что Патрул Ринпоче не советовал есть рыб, потому что поедая кусок коровы, ты становишься опосредовано причиной для смерти одного существа, а поедая каких-нибудь креветок, устраиваешь небольшой геноцид. Типа, количество имеет значение.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Так почему ламы не едят seafood?


Есть ламы, которые едят seafood. Если не впадать в интеллектуальные рассуждения, то нет никакой разницы между мясом креветки, коровы или человека.



> Ганапуджа разве не присутствует и в тантрических традициях, кот. можно обсуждать?


Ганапуджа должна быть в любой традиции ануттаратантры. И всегда это тайная практика, а наставления по поводу мяса и спиртного - тайные наставления, которые можно обсуждать с учителем, собратьями по практике, но не с людьми, у которых нет соответствующей передачи.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Так почему ламы не едят seafood?


А не может быть причина в том, что корову убивают быстро и безболезненно, а рыбу выбрасывают на берег, чтобы она там медленно задыхалась и высыхала? То что рыба не кричит, не значит, что она не страдает. Некоторые морепродукты в рестаранах, какжется, чуть ли не живыми подают на стол.  :Confused:

----------


## Ахмед

Даешь икру!

----------


## Миха

Уважаемые участники форума! Хотел бы уточнить:1. Правильно я понял, что в буддийской тантре также есть обычай употреблять мясо. Точно есть? Может тантрик- буддист отказаться от этого без вреда для своего духовного развития? 2. Так такое мясо должно употребляться на ганапудже? Можно обойтись мясом животного, умершего от естественных причин?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Уважаемый Миха,
в буддийской традиции ануттара-йога-тантры действительно едят мясо и это является одним из важных аспектов практики. Используется то мясо, которое доступно, и нет необходимости специально кого-то для этого убивать. Если у Вас нет соответствующей передачи, то выяснение подробностей не имеет никакого смысла для Вас и может создать проблемы для практики того, кто возьмется Вам их объяснять.

Если мерять хорошее и плохое размером тела животного, то мы все должны питаться слонами или китами. По такой логике лучше есть человечину, чем курятину.

В буддизме главное ум, и именно уму посвящена бóльшая часть наставлений Будды и Учителей. Вопрос о мясе занимает столь ничтожную долю всех этих наставлений, что такое внимание к нему совершенно неоправданно. Если считаете, что отказ от поедания мяса принесет благо живым существам, то откажитесь. Если не считаете, поступайте как хотите. Если считаете, что есть мясо вредно, то не ешьте. Если не считаете, поступайте как хотите. Намного важнее обнаружить намерение, с которым мы совершаем то или иное действие, чем выискивать правила, которые разрешают или запрещают, чтобы переложить на эти правила ответственность за свои действия.

Если человек считает: "Поскольку поедая мясо мы косвенно становимся причиной страданий других существ, то мы должны от этого отказаться,"- такой человек должен отказаться от любых действий, поскольку любые действия косвенно становятся причиной чужих страданий. Мы не можем ходить, пить воду или даже дышать, не уничтожая при этом множество существ. Сам факт нашего материального существования приносит страдания другим существам. Следуя такой примитивной логике, джайны доводили себя до голодной смерти. Это ограниченное воззрение впадения в крайность, которое не имеет никакого отношения к срединному пути Будды.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Если человек считает: "Поскольку поедая мясо мы косвенно становимся причиной страданий других существ, то мы должны от этого отказаться,"- такой человек должен отказаться от любых действий, поскольку любые действия косвенно становятся причиной чужих страданий.


Мы поедаем мясо животных, которых *выращивают, чтобы убивать*, чтобы такие как мы могли питаться мясом, потакая своим варварским традициям и кровавым пристрастиям. Это не тоже самое, что передавить насекомых, прогулявшись по лужайке. Поедая мясо, мы должны отдавать себе отчет в том, что *благодаря нашему спросу* продолжаются регулярные убийства животных. Для городского жителя отказаться от потребления в пищу живых существ - ничего не стоит, учитывая разнообразие пищи, и ее доступность. Если только этот человек не имеет конкретных проблем со здоровьем, и не находится за чертой бедности.

_"Посмотрите на нынешних лам! Каждый раз, когда их покровитель забивает для них лучшую, жирную овцу, готовит внутренности с мясом и кровью, а потом выкладывает на заднюю часть туши, эти ламы натягивают на головы свои одеяния и припадают к потрохам, как младенцы к материнской груди! Затем они берутся за ножи и, отрезая кусочки, смакуют мясо. Когда они заканчивают еду и [горделиво] поднимают голову, кожа вокруг рта лоснится, будто ее полили маслом, от головы валит пар, а усы и борода блестят. Однако в следующей жизни их ждут большие тяготы в одном из неопределимых адов, где им придется расплачиваться собственными телами за все, что они съели в этой жизни."_ - Патрул Ринпоче, "СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ".

----------


## Rob

Ясно что даже дыша мы убиваем сущетв xотим этого или нет,но другое дело убивать под возйдтием страстей(чтобы насытить определёнуый голод,еда это или гнев не имеет значения).
Мне лично нравиться вкус мяса,но я не ем его!
.во первыx это первый из шагов к терпимости и к воздержания.
.во вторыx это накопление заслуг, "капли групируются и создают океан",так и в один день эти маленькие заслуги откроют врата  Просветления.
.в третиx где же тут состродане,если мы будим убивать из за нашего "я".

И извините меня за мой ужасный русский.

----------


## kirava

Поедая мясо, мы должны отдавать себе отчет в том, что благодаря нашему спросу продолжаются регулярные убийства животных.
------
Вообще спрос будет всегда и то что буддисты или кто ещё не ест мяса, он не уменьшится. Если мы не хотели убивать, не убили и не радовались результату убийства - негативной кармы не будет.


>Если только этот человек не имеет конкретных проблем со здоровьем, и не находится за чертой бедности.

Ну вот именно, что даже в Чшу-джи - трактате по тиб. медецине советуется обязательно людям ветра есть мясной бульон и обсуждается свойства разного вида мяса...а ведь это сказал Будда (в трактате Будда передаёт тантры медицинские).

----------


## Миха

Кирава, возражения на Ваши аргументы ( и другие доводы сторонников мясоедения) напрашиваются сами собой. Во-первых, спрос на мясо определяется поведением КАЖДОГО потребителя. И даже если вегетарианцев будет немного (а их уже много) все же какое-то количество животных спасти от смерти удастся. Во-вторых, как пишет роси Капло, есть основания сомневаться в том, что разрешающее мнение ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принадлежит Будде (а не вставлено в книги людьми, которые любят побаловать себя чем-нибудь мясным). Вполне очевидно, что проявлять в таком вопросе щепетильность лучше- просто для очистки совести.

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

Мдааа, если бы Будда знал, к чему приведут упоминания о вегетарианстве, вряд ли он когда-нибудь хоть слово сказал про это. ИМХО. 
Один всеблагой говорит одно, другой всеблагой говорит другое, в соседней стране мастер говорит противоположное тем двум и т. д. 

2 Игорь Брехин: Надеюсь на  ваши слова обратят внимание люди, которые просто читают форум и пока ещё не думают :Smilie:

----------


## Газонокосильщик

> Мы поедаем мясо животных, которых *выращивают, чтобы убивать*, чтобы такие как мы могли питаться мясом, потакая своим варварским традициям и кровавым пристрастиям.


Все взаимозависимо, одни выращивают, что-бы убивать, другие перерождаются, что-бы быть убитыми. 
Работа кармы совершенна. 
Мы едим исключительно своих матерей. 
И тот, кто этого не понимает, тому мясо, конечно, лучше не есть и поститься до тех пор, пока этого не поймет.
А тому, кто ест, лучше сделать все возможное, что-бы его матери больше не оказывались в таком глупо-животном положении...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Уж сколько было сказано на эту тему...
Неужели кто-то из вышеобозначенных борзописцев полагает, что потворствуя своим привычным тенденциям он действительно кому-то чем-то помогает. Вы не устали от этого двоедушия? Если кто-то ест мясо, просто потому что он ест - нет проблем. Но сколько можно лгать себе и другим, что вы делаете это из сострадания к живым существам. Сожрите тогда свою кошку с собакой, а заодно всех мух, тараканов и клопов. Можете из сострадания сожрать друг друга. Отчего вы так пристрастны - предпочитаете только кур, овец и коров. В общем, хватит профанировать.

----------


## kirava

> Во-вторых, как пишет роси Капло, есть основания сомневаться в том, что разрешающее мнение ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принадлежит Будде (а не вставлено в книги людьми, которые любят побаловать себя чем-нибудь мясным). Вполне очевидно, что проявлять в таком вопросе щепетильность лучше- просто для очистки совести.


Есть ли доказательства (факты) что убийство животных уменьшилось в связи с появление вегетарианцов?

>есть основания сомневаться в том, что разрешающее мнение ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО принадлежит Будде 

4 мед. тантры были записаны Ютогпа, основателем тибетской медицины, он не был обычным человеком, поскольку мог общаться с проявлениями самбхогокаи, зачем ему обманывать людей?   :Smilie:  

Короче, мясной бульон самая сильнай вещь против ваты (ветра), другой я не знаю...

----------


## Aleksey L.

не тем Вы заняты, ребята, ох не тем ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

О, горе мне!
И Пампкин меня отверг.
И это несмотря на грубую лесть, предложения помочь с памятником, простирания...
А я ведь как-то давно чувствовал, вот истинный Будда, даром что овощем прикидывается.
А уж сколько было признаков (кроме, само собой, 32 и 80) и большой буфер обмена, и изысканная речь, и тонкая аргументация и даже способность подтверждать Дхарму Будды цитатами из Господа Нашего Иисуса Христа.
Это ли не сиддхи!
Да, теперь я понял ВСЕ - да поздно, пиши пропало...
Или нет?
Пампкин! Можа мне башню какую построить, квадратную, или там круглую?
Я отмоюсь от пепла, стану есть колбасу и пить пиво. Вообще перестану работать, а только буду писать идиотические треды. Только простите меня!!!

----------


## ullu

Вот читала тут Чже Цонкапа "ТРИ ОСНОВЫ ПУТИ" и подумалось мне, что в этой теме мы никогда не придем к согласию. потому что вегетарианцы настаивают на том, что

"Невозможно утолить жажду наслаждений в океане бытия. Само влечение к мирскому полностью сковывает воплощенных существ. С твердым намерением найти окончательный выход [из сансары] сначала устремись к отречению! 

Трудно обрести свободы и благие условия, жизнь быстротечна. Осознав это, ты отвернешься от явлений этой жизни. 
Если станешь вновь и вновь размышлять о непреложном [законе] действий и их плодов и о страданиях круговорота бытия, то отвернешься от явлений и в будущих жизнях. "

А мясоеды настаивают на том, что:
"Если, в силу этой медитации, ни на мгновение не возникает желание благоденствовать в сансаре, а ум твой денно и нощно ищет освобождения, значит [намерение] бесповоротно покинуть [круговорот бытия] порождено. 

Но не сопряженное с чистой бодхичиттой, это отречение не станет причиной достижения неописуемого блаженства непревзойденного просветления. 
Поэтому мудрые должны породить в себе наивысшую мысль о просветлении. "

А у Ламы Цонкапы эти два объеденены в однм тексте. Поэтому невозомжно придти к какой-то из этих двух точек зрения по-отдельности.

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Лекпа:

Если будут грехи  ваши, как багряное, - как снег убелю; 
если будут красны, как пурпур, - как волну убелю.                                  
Если захотите и послушаетесь, то будете вкушать блага земли;  
Если же отречетесь и будете упорствовать, то меч пожрет вас...
...

Цолуй руку, ацкий сотона!


P.S. За сим откланиваюсь...

----------


## Legba

Уллу, какие Вы хорошие книжки читаете.
Я полагаю, несхождение в том, что у Ламы Цонкапы эти утверждения последовательны. Порождается отречение, на основе его - бодхичитта. А несхождение в том, что вегетарианцы неготовы признать факт того, что у мясоедов отречение УЖЕ развито. Судить, по правде говоря сложно, но у меня лично возникает сомнение, с чего бы это индивиду, породившему отречение - торчать в форуме  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Когда я жил в деревне, там жгли колорадских жуков трехлитровыми банками в керосине, ставили консервные банки с пивом в грядку, чтобы там слизни тонули, поливали капусту химией какой то, чтобы бабочки с жучками дохли, травили кротов, чтобы те морковь не обгрызали, ставили мышеловки, чтобы зерно мыши не ели. И это все, заметьте, вручную. В колхозах размах пошире будет.

----------


## Толя

"Самсара - это склонность искать ошибки у других" Тилопа или Наропа. Не помню. Это, Легпа, специально для вас, как практика ваджраяны. Заштопать ваше чистое видение :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, какие Вы хорошие книжки читаете.
> Я полагаю, несхождение в том, что у Ламы Цонкапы эти утверждения последовательны. Порождается отречение, на основе его - бодхичитта. А несхождение в том, что вегетарианцы неготовы признать факт того, что у мясоедов отречение УЖЕ развито. Судить, по правде говоря сложно, но у меня лично возникает сомнение, с чего бы это индивиду, породившему отречение - торчать в форуме


Вот.
Наконец-то определили истинную тему разговора.
Проблема оказывается не в поедании мяса, а втом, что вегетарианцы сомневаются в отречении мясоедов.

----------


## До

Здравствуйте, Legba. Ну причем здесь пратимокша и монахи? Есть пять базовых обетов.
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/uposatha.htm



> _Surāmeraya-majja-pamādaţţhānā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi. Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от принятия опьяняющих веществ, ведущих к беспечности._ 
> 
> Строгое соблюдение пятого правила в дни Упосатхи не должно быть для вас особо сложным. Под это правило подпадают любые опьяняющие средства, употребляемые ради удовольствия и ухода от действительности. К ним относятся все виды наркотических средств, а также спиртные напитки. [...]
> 
> Опьяняющие средства только увеличивают неумелые качества ума, благодаря чему человек становится всё более беспечным.


http://www.dhamma.ru/faq.htm



> Сразу после принятия прибежища, вашим первым поступком должно стать желание и решимость соблюдать пять правил обучения, то есть пять принципов, по которым вам следует жить. Это позволит избежать совершения недопустимых проступков. Именно с этого и начинается реальная практика буддизма.


 



> Ангуттара Никая VIII.26
> Дживака сутта
> К Дживаке (о мирских последователях)
> 
> – А когда, почтенный, человек является нравственным мирским последователем?
> 
> – Дживака, когда он воздерживается от лишения жизни, от взятия того, что не дано, от прелюбодеяния, от лжи, от произведенных брожением и перегонкой напитков, приводящих к беспечности, тогда он является нравственным мирским последователем.
> 
> Thanissaro Bhikkhu "Buddhist Monastic Code of Discipline
> ...

----------


## До

Legba, вобщем вы шутили, а некоторые люди, навроде Alert'а, могут жаловаться провайдеру и хлопотать о закрытии сайта.

----------


## Миха

Легба, я все понимаю,просто тут все слишком очевидно было. Дмитрий, по Вашим же словам, он собирал крапиву- было дело. О том и речь. По поводу сельхоза. Тут посыпались исповеди на тему "Как я убивал в деревне". А кто заставлял? Я тут пользуюсь кой-каким участком и заметил, что многие овощи и фрукты МОЖНО выращивать без убийств (лично я никого никогда не убивал ни на томатах, ни на огурцах, ни на луке, ни на яблоках... список можно продолжать до бесконечности). Убивать колорадских жуков тож не обязательно- нужно их просто собрать в баночку да отнести подальше... Так трудно догадаться? Пшеницу раньше также без ядов растили- можно делать так и сейчас. Так кто мешает буддийской общине организовать хозяйство и получать энное число продуктов оттуда ( а еще лучше- работать на земле самому). Вот вам и способ сократить число смертей. Ну и про молочное животноводство не лишне напомнить. П.С. Едва ли удатся предотвратить случайную гибель животных. Но даже и так- неплохо выходит. А вот мясо получать без убийств- пока не умеем...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Если вы относите колорадских жуков подальше от участка вы
а) обрекаете их на гибель от голода либо
б) обрекаете их на гибель от рук соседей-небуддистов на соседних участках.

С колорадскими жуками единственно правильный вариант я вижу сажать две плантации картошки, с одной жуков собирать и переносить на другую. В итоге одну съедят жуки, другую потом съедите вы - но тогда жуки не пострадают.

Но что толку если всё равно картошку нельзя выкопать, не убив множество живущих в почве существ.

----------


## Вао

> Если вы относите колорадских жуков подальше от участка вы
> а) обрекаете их на гибель от голода либо
> б) обрекаете их на гибель от рук соседей-небуддистов на соседних участках.
> 
> С колорадскими жуками единственно правильный вариант я вижу сажать две плантации картошки, с одной жуков собирать и переносить на другую. В итоге одну съедят жуки, другую потом съедите вы - но тогда жуки не пострадают.
> 
> Но что толку если всё равно картошку нельзя выкопать, не убив множество живущих в почве существ.


И все таки основная цель не спасение тел живых существ. В любом случае рано или поздно их и наши тела превратятся в прах. Я считаю, что основная цель боддхисатвы способствовать просветлению живых существ. А основная цель практикующего самому достигнуть пробуждения. Сводить Буддийское учение до уровня вегетарианской диеты и заботы о телесном благополучии животных. На мой взгляд это очень сильное упрощение.

----------


## Aleksey L.

На мой взгляд круче всех выступил когда-то Невзоров в "600 минут" с репортажем со свинофермы ... о том, как производят колбасу из позеленевших тушек гниющих хрюшек. 
Вот и задумаешься затем, что же кладешь в рот каждый раз. 

если все ратуют за чистоту пищи, почему ничего не говорят о пищевых добавках, пищевых красителях, порошковых продуктах, типа йогурта и тд и тп, сейчас даже большинство мороженого от компаний тип нестле несут с собой этот химический осадок ... а если бы знали, как производится/варится пиво большинством компаний, охота к потреблению этого алкогольного напитка значительно бы снизилась.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> если все ратуют за чистоту пищи, почему ничего не говорят о пищевых добавках


Потому что рассматривать вопрос "чистоты" пищи начали с моральной точки зрения. Типа бурёнку жалко, и все такое.

----------


## Миха

Вао Цзы! Ну сколько Вам повторять, что никто не считает вегетарианство основой буддийской практики. Ваши высказывания не имеют никакого отношения к сути дела. Андрей, странные Вы вещи говорите. Кого необходимо убить, копая картошку? Вот я по личному опыту заметил, что даже д. черви при перекапывании неб. участка не всегда рассекаются (иногда таких не видно). И потом, они ж при рассечении не гибнут, живучие очень. Наконец, можно выкапытать и без лопаты, потихоньку так (это, правда, труднее- не пробовал). Ну и в конце-то концов, ненамеренное убийство- совсем не то, что намеренное. О жуках. Во-первых, шансы на выживание у них есть: ДАЛЕКО не все жуки становятся жертвами дачников, многие спокойно едят, оставляют потомство и т.п. Или Вы думаете, что жуков аисты приносят в пеленках? Потом, я ж не обязан решать за жуков все их проблемы: обеспечивать их жильем, искать работу, организовывать свадьбу и т.п. Моя задача- не дать им погубить мои насаждения. Ну, могу еще дать им немного пожрать, прежде чем отнести подальше. А там пусть сами... не маленькие.

----------


## ullu

> Вао Цзы! Ну сколько Вам повторять, что никто не считает вегетарианство основой буддийской практики.


Ну дело то в том, что говорить что это не так, и вести себя исходя из того, что это не так - это немного разные вещи.
Хотя вы и утверждаете что это не так, размышляя и пиша посты вы все же опираетесь на то, что вегетаринаство одна из основ практики.
Это читается в постах, поэтому вторая половина и настаивает на том. что нет, так не верно, если признать что должно быть так как вы сказали, то выйдет что вегетарианство - основа практики.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Потому что рассматривать вопрос "чистоты" пищи начали с моральной точки зрения. Типа бурёнку жалко, и все такое.


а сорванное без "извинения" растение не жалко ??? или тут полагают, что оно не испытывает "страданий умирания" или "боли" на том основании, что не обладает чувствующим "сознанием" ? 

могу ошибаться с точностью деталей, но проводились исследования, по которым срубленное в одном конце леса деревце вызывает "негодование", "прокатывающееся" по лесу и достигающее другого конца ... и эти измерения зафиксированны вполне научным способом с помощью спец. приборов, это выражено в скачках датчиков. 

что касается мяса ... ну да, оно способствует проявлению грубых форм, огрублению сознания, отуплению, насилию ... погружению в "сон", как, впрочем и любая другая пища, потребляемая сверх нормы ... 

так что речь следует вести скорее о том, как уберечь детей от привычек их родителей ... рассказывать правду о процессе создания той самой колбасы ... о том, как просроченную продукцию магазины возвращают на мясокомбинат, где ее добавляют в свежий продукт в пропорции 1 к 5 ... а не кричать, что вегетарианство - это круто, а все мясоеды - полные лохи. никому от этого легче не станет

----------


## Gaza

Как это трогательно. Как мясоеды жалеют растения. Как они плачут над срезанным колоском. Слышат крики голодных колорадских жуков. Готовы утереть слёзы гусенице, лишённой своего яблока. Я сейчас заплачу.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> а сорванное без "извинения" растение не жалко ??? или тут полагают, что оно не испытывает "страданий умирания" или "боли" на том основании, что не обладает чувствующим "сознанием" ?


Лично я именно так полагаю, и пока не вижу причин, чтобы думать иначе.

----------


## Вао

> Как это трогательно. Как мясоеды жалеют растения. Как они плачут над срезанным колоском. Слышат крики голодных колорадских жуков. Готовы утереть слёзы гусенице, лишённой своего яблока. Я сейчас заплачу.


Масульмане не едят свинину не потому, что сострадают хрюшкам. Просто так написано в Коране. Вы отказались от мяса потому, что так написано, а не из сострадания.

----------


## Миха

Уллу, это как надо читать ответы вегетарианцев, чтоб найти там то, что находите Вы? Особо если сами вегетарианцы говорят, что Вы их понимаете неверно? Давайте, все же, исходить из фактов, а не фантазий. Странно, Вао, почему "Вы отказались от мяса потому, что так написано"? Где написано? Кем? Что Вы имеете в виду? Далее... Вот сегодня как раз сбирал урожай картофеля. Насколько могу судить, никто не погиб (специально смотрел ). Выходит, можно выращивать растит. продукты без убийств (хотя бы намеренных). Теперь, как быть в случае, если вегетарианец не может пока питаться продуктами, выращенными буддистами, и вынужден покупать их у обычных людей? Чем это лучше мясоедения? Будем исходить из того, что Будда в принципе разрешил есть мясо животного, не забитого для Вас. В его время скот забивали в осн. для внутр. нужд хоз-ва . То есть хозяева забивали для себя, но могли дать кусок случайному гостю- монаху. Монах тут как бы не при чем. Сейчас мясо покупают в осн. у тех, кто производит его с целью продажи. И известно, что любой ТОВАР производят ДЛЯ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЯ(рыночного). В итоге, каждый покупатель мяса имеет серьезное основание считать, что животное забили  ДЛЯ НЕГО. Отсюда- ответственность за смерть животного. В случае с раст. товарами ситуация иная. Известно, что , скажем, яблоко не обязательно производить при помощи убийств. Значит, есть вероятность, что товар "чист" от крови. Этого не скажешь о мясе. Далее, если даже вероятность "чистоты" продукта мала, необходимо рассмотреть вопрос о степени ответственности покупателя за убийство , скажем, гусеницы ядом при пр-ве яблока. В самом деле, покупателю ВСЕ РАВНО, как производят товар , ему нужно только яблоко. Именно производитель решает, как выращивать яблоки, выбирая (в ряде случаев) вариант, связанный с убийством.В такой ситуации покупатель может сказать производителю: "Послушай, я просил тебя вырастить яблоко, но не просил никого убивать. Значит, именно ты ответственен за смерть гусеницы. Я же чист от ее невинной крови". И это, в опред. смысле, верно.  Но этого не может сказать потребитель мяса- ведь мясо нельзя произвести без убийств. из вышесказанного можно сделать выводы: 1. Есть основание опасаться, что покупаемое сейчас мясо является разновидностью мяса, забиваемого для данного человека. То есть можно нарушить запрет Будды. И лучше избежать этой опасности, став вегетарианцем.2. Растительная пища предпочтительнее мяса в том смысле, что степень вины потребителя этой пищи за убийство ЖС опред. меньше, если потребитель вообще несет за это ответственность, что неочевидно. Общий вывод: вегетарианство предпочтительнее мясоедения.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, это как надо читать ответы вегетарианцев, чтоб найти там то, что находите Вы? Особо если сами вегетарианцы говорят, что Вы их понимаете неверно?


Да так и надо читать как пишут.
То, что вы говорите что я понимаю вас не верно ещё не значит, что я понимаю вас не верно.
Вы сами можете не замечать как противоречите сами себе.

- смысл учения не в том, что бы достичь чего-то хорошего или стать хорошим.
Смысл учения в том, что бы познать равностность всех явлений.
Вегетарианство само по-себе не хорошо и не плохо. Мясоедение само-по себе не хорошо и не плохо. Посокльку оба пусты от собственных характеристик.

- Да, мы согласны. мы не противоречим учению. Мы понимаем в чем смысл ученияю. Конечно нужно познать равностность всех явлений. Только вегетарианство лучше, чем мясоедение и поэтмоу в конечном итоге все все равно должны стать вегетарианцами.

- Сострадание не обязательно может выражаться как вегетарианство, оно может выражаться как угодно, и как мясоедение тоже, поскольку не имеет определенных признаков.

- Да, конечно сострадание может выражатся как угодно, только тот кто ест мяса не может обладать состраданием.

-каждый находитс на своем этапе развития, поэтому каждый должен совершать свои действия на конкретном этапе. И для кого-то не подходит сейчас становится вегетарианцем.

- Да конечно, у каждого свой путь, но лучше если сейчас же все станут вегетарианцами.

----------


## Миха

Уллу, не знаю уж, что и сказать... Надоело уже доказывать, что я не рыжий. Думайте, что хотите, о вегетарианских комплексах и заблуждениях, только лучше бы Вам постараться быть ЧУТЬ менее субъективным. И обсуждать конкретные вопросы на основе фактов и логики.

----------


## Sadhak

> смысл учения не в том, что бы достичь чего-то хорошего или стать хорошим.
> Смысл учения в том, что бы познать равностность всех явлений.


Гм, но вроде бы познать равностность всех явлений может только как раз "достигший хорошего" или "хороший", поскольку "плохой" омрачен соответствующими нехорошими ядами, так? Значит, все же придется сначала таковым стать.
 Ну, а если вспомнить слова ННР, то мясоедение его учеников означает уже определенную степень крутой продвинутости, иначе таковые поступают вопреки наставлениям своего учителя. Значит, за практикующих дзогченовцев-мясоедов можно только порадоваться, правильно? Ну, а всем не столь удачно практикующим не есть мясо до достижения уровня первых, так?

----------


## ullu

> Гм, но вроде бы познать равностность всех явлений может только как раз "достигший хорошего" или "хороший", поскольку "плохой" омрачен соответствующими нехорошими ядами, так? Значит, все же придется сначала таковым стать.
>  Ну, а если вспомнить слова ННР, то мясоедение его учеников означает уже определенную степень крутой продвинутости, иначе таковые поступают вопреки наставлениям своего учителя. Значит, за практикующих дзогченовцев-мясоедов можно только порадоваться, правильно? Ну, а всем не столь удачно практикующим не есть мясо до достижения уровня первых, так?


Не-а . не так.
То есть внешне в принципе так. Но и не так. Потому что в коренных текстах сказано, что проветление не зависит от хорошести или плохости просветляющегося.
И освободиться может даже самый что-нинаесть злодеище при этом не становясь добропорядочным человеком или даже просто хорошим.
Другое дело что вегетарианство можно использовать как искуссный метод для того, что бы поддреживать свой ум в состоянии в котором человеку ПРОЩЕ не отвлекаться. Но кто бы с этим спорил!

----------


## Legba

Потому что в коренных текстах сказано, что проветление не зависит от хорошести или плохости просветляющегося.
И освободиться может даже самый что-нинаесть злодеище при этом не становясь добропорядочным человеком или даже просто хорошим.

Привет, Уллу.
А можно ссылочку или цитату на этот коренной текст? По моему слабому разумению, вышеизложенное - воззрение Хэшана Махаяны. Тоже, конечно, дело хорошее, но как-то в разделе тибетского буддизма не в дугу.  :Smilie: 
Освобождение злодея возможно, безусловно. Но, как говорил (кажется) Геше Потова: "Достичь состояния Будды очень легко, создать причины к достижению состояния Будды - очень сложно". Разве бывают следствия без причины? Сложно предположить, что в процессе создания причин к освобождению, злодеище не станет приличным человеком. Что он как-то ловко минует Путь Накопления, и быстро вступит на Путь Видения.....
Так что хотелось бы уточнить, если можно.

----------


## Legba

- Да, конечно сострадание может выражатся как угодно, только тот кто ест мяса не может обладать состраданием.

Не знаю, кто как, но я пытался доказать, что тот кто обладает бодхичиттой, может есть мясо. А пока ею не обладаешь, возможно - лучше воздерживаться.
Дорогая Уллу! Ну скажите, хоть раз: "Я обладаю отречением, бодхичиттой и пониманием пустоты. Я являюсь подходящим сосудом для практики Тантры и Дзогчен." И все. Я лично не буду больше к Вам приставать с глупыми замечаниями.

----------


## Миха

Действительно, для "продвинутых" действуют особые критерии. Но- много ли таких? Вот я и считаю, что "простым" лучше использовать все хорошие методики развития полезных качеств, в т.ч. вегетарианство. И человек, который считает, что он может обойтись и без этого (типа он и так сострадательный??7) мне кажется странным.

----------


## ullu

> Освобождение злодея возможно, безусловно. Но, как говорил (кажется) Геше Потова: "Достичь состояния Будды очень легко, создать причины к достижению состояния Будды - очень сложно". Разве бывают следствия без причины? Сложно предположить, что в процессе создания причин к освобождению, злодеище не станет приличным человеком. Что он как-то ловко минует Путь Накопления, и быстро вступит на Путь Видения.....
> Так что хотелось бы уточнить, если можно.


Все существа просветлены изначально
Зная, что это так,
я вверяю себя высшей реализации.(с) Лонгченпа

А вот о том удастся ли злодею миновать путь Накопления - не спорю, скорее всего не удастся. Но потенциально такая возможность есть.
А это означает, что плод не зависит от благих качеств И даже достижение плода в сущности не зависит от благих качеств. Но личная реализация скорее всего зависит.
Но может и не зависеть, и более того, привязанность к благим качествам может стать препятствием. пример тому история о том, как Наропа искал Тилопу.

----------


## ullu

> Не знаю, кто как, но я пытался доказать, что тот кто обладает бодхичиттой, может есть мясо. А пока ею не обладаешь, возможно - лучше воздерживаться.


А возможно и не лучше воздераживаться.
Аналогия с практикой парамиты щедрости здесь уместна, по-моему. Отдавать нужно ровно столько, что бы не испытывать привязанности. Тогда накапливается благая привычка не исптывать привязанность когда отдаешь.
накапливается медленно, но торопиться не надо. если хочется торопится то для этого есть путь преображения, а не отречения.
Те, кто готов отказаться от мяса отказываются. Кто не готов - не отказываются.
Такой вариант тоже возможен.
Проблема то не в поедании мяса, проблема то в самовранье.  А с тем что если сам себя будешь обманывать то никогда не освободишься никто я думаю спорить не будет.

----------


## Толя

Знаете, есть такая практика в Карма-Кагью. Пхова называется. Как написано в некоторых текстах, другим ее может делать только довольно продвинутый бодхисаттва.  Но обычные люди, получавшие передачу, ее иногда делают другим, и, судя по знакам, у них это получается. Ни что другое, кроме силы благословения линии, в голову не приходит. Способности других - это их дело.  Какая-то странная тенденция тут витает... Прибедняться и выть о своих (и всех остальных) недостатках и полном отсутствии способностей - это очень даже нормально.  Но упасите Дакини, кто-то с традицией Дзогчен да еще и мясо ест... Его тут же заставляют признаваться в бодхичитте, отречении,  постижении пустоты и всем остальном... (кстати, недавно была цитата ЕС Далай Ламы о том, что если вы эту пустоту познаете правильно, то у вас нету мысли - Я ПОЗНАЛ ЕЕ и т.д.) Кто кому что должен доказывать? И зачем? ....  :Wink:  

Миха

>Вот я и считаю, что "простым" лучше использовать все хорошие методики развития полезных качеств, в т.ч. вегетарианство.

Только наставлений не надо давать, "простым."  Особенно с традицией "нет". Это может проблемы создать. Приводите цитату Будды Шакьямуни. Заслуг заработаете. 

ЗЫ предлагаю тему про мясоедение в тантре и дзогчен закрыть. Так как этот вопрос не решается путем голосований, общественных обсуждений и авторитетных мнений (за исключением слов учителя, конечно же).

----------


## ullu

> Действительно, для "продвинутых" действуют особые критерии. Но- много ли таких? Вот я и считаю, что "простым" лучше использовать все хорошие методики развития полезных качеств, в т.ч. вегетарианство. И человек, который считает, что он может обойтись и без этого (типа он и так сострадательный??7) мне кажется странным.


да кто бы спорил что лучше использовать все методики. Но все сразу невомзожно же для обычного человека. Поэтому нужно стараться делать главное, а остальное по-мере сил .
Нет?

----------


## Legba

Дорогая Уллу!
Как говорила Алиса: "все чудесачее и чудесачее".
Теперь, оказывается, Вы не спорите с пользой вегетарианства.
Вы говорите, что конечно хорошо-бы, но пока - тяжело (так я понял аналогию с парамитой Щедрости). Ну, так это другое дело!
Кто же спорит, и тяжело, и накладно, и с общепитом проблемы ...  :Wink: 

что до истории Наропы и Тилопы....
Мне кажется, на уровне относительной истины есть серьезная разница между пандитом, которому его чистота и ученость мешают сделать ПОСЛЕДНИЙ шажок к реализации, и тем, у кого ни чистоты, ни учености, зато нет "предрассудков" о чистом и не чистом. Врядли можно говорить о том, что население России, практически поголовно кушающее мясо и бухающее обогнало по своему развитию Наропу или Гампопу с их "приколами". 
Кстати, насколько мне известно, Тэло Римпоче (то бишь Тилопа наших дней), мясоедение осуждает.

Я так понял, что общение со мной Вам столь дорого, что Вы даже не готовы признать себя подходящим сосудом для практики Дзогчен   :Wink:  ?

----------


## ullu

> Дорогая Уллу!
> Как говорила Алиса: "все чудесачее и чудесачее".
> Теперь, оказывается, Вы не спорите с пользой вегетарианства.


с пользой вегетарианства вообще иил вегетарианства как части практики? я бы просила уточнять все же. с пользой первого спорю..с пользой второго не спорила с самого начала треда.



> Я так понял, что общение со мной Вам столь дорого, что Вы даже не готовы признать себя подходящим сосудом для практики Дзогчен   ?


Это нескромный и вредный вопрос.
Но я на него отвечу. Да, я подходящий сосуд для практики Дзогчен.

----------


## ullu

и вы подходящий. просто отнеситесь к своему совобождению серьезно и все. 
некоторые люди испытывают неудобство когда им приходится относится к чему-то серьезно, им кажется что их чем-то ограничивают, поэтому хорошо ограничить себя самому.
не думаю что вэтом случае опора на высшее воззрение принесет вред, это же не крест какой-то , вы сами всегда можете скорректировать свое поведение в соотвествии с обстоятельствами. Если замечаете что не получается преодолеть привязанность просто наблюдая её возникновение и исчезновение , то во-первых, надо в этом проявлять усердие и не торопиться, хотя это может быть и не очень приятно первое время, ведь переживать привязанность не предпринимая ничего относительно её удовлетворения это неприятно, а во-вторых всегда можно применить другие методы, если понимаете, что это у вас не работает.
Неужели это настолько сложно, что нужно обязательно насоздавать себе правил на все случаи жизни ? 
Просто нужно полюбить себя и пожелать себе счастья. А несчастья непожелать. И соеденить это с методами и все заработает. И делать это, а не думать об этом.

----------


## Legba

Простираюсь перед Уллой!
А чем Вас смущает вегетарианство вообще?
Там вроде есть какие то стремные аргументы на тему животных-неживотных белков, но ничего серьезного мне не попадалось. Или я не в курсе? Если не рассматривать в контексте практики, то вроде вообще все равно, что есть, а что нет..... Мне кажется, любая диета прибавляет осознанности - хотя бы на бытовом уровне, про ригпа речи нет.

Спасибо за ответ. Как и обещал, на тему воззрения больше докапываться не буду. Квод лицит Йови, сами понимаете....  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

В контексте практики есть не все равно что. Не питаясь хорошо не сможешь ни медитировать, ни избегать скатывания в крайности.

----------


## ullu

> А чем Вас смущает вегетарианство вообще?


Отсутствием правильной мотивации.

----------


## woltang

мотивация очень проста. Я ем для того чтобы совершенствоваться в практике, открыть свой ум полностью, достичь просветлеия и спасти всех существ от страдания!  :Smilie:

----------


## woltang

Очень важно всё таки - не то что мы едим - мясо или овощи, важен вопрос: 
ЗАЧЕМ?
Зачем я ем ?
Если я ем чтобы практиковать,чтобы полностью открыть свой ум и достичь просветления, какая разница мясо это или трава.
МОтивация желательна не у метода питания, а у практикующего :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> МОтивация желательна не у метода питания, а у практикующего.


 :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
ну это точно :Smilie:

----------


## свастика

МОТИВАЦИЯ И КОНЕЧНО ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ ЧТО ДЛЯ ЭТОГО НУЖНО

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Масульмане не едят свинину не потому, что сострадают хрюшкам. Просто так написано в Коране. Вы отказались от мяса потому, что так написано, а не из сострадания.


Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Отсутствием правильной мотивации.


Моя мотивация простая, и я ее уже озвучивал: мои кулинарные предпочтения - ничто по сравнению со страданиями животных, которых убивают, чтобы я мог придерживаться принятого в обществе способа питания.

На всякий случай, еще раз подчеркиваю _прямую_  связь мясо-корова, чтобы не проводился знак равенства между _опосредованной_ связью вегетарианца бобы-химикаты-рыба(насекомые).

И еще. Как вы считаете, почему такие уважаемые учителя, как Далай-Лама и Патрул Ринпоче настаивают на вегетарианстве?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Zodpa Tharchin!

Это бесполезно, все равно, что биться головой о стену. Есть прописные истины - кто-то их понимает, кто-то нет. С таким же маниакалом можно обсуждать делают ли нёндро в дзогчене или нет, бон и дхарма - это одно и тоже или нет и т.д. Такая у нас тут БуддаДхарма.

"Мне нравится БГ, а не наоборот" - пел в свое время Башлачев. А кому-то, судя по всему, нравится группа "Звери"   :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Ну, Пема Бенза, в самом деле...
Группа "Звери" - это уже обидно  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Моя мотивация простая, и я ее уже озвучивал: мои кулинарные предпочтения - ничто по сравнению со страданиями животных, которых убивают, чтобы я мог придерживаться принятого в обществе способа питания.


Zodpa, жалость к животным это хорошее чувство, но правильная мотивация это освобождение на благо всех живых существ. 
И я все же продолжаю настаивать, что именно эта мотивация правильная. 

Далай Лама и Патрул Рнпоче настаивают (?) или рекомендуют (?) на вегетарианстве потому что даже если у человека нет правильной мотивации для него все равно лучше не убивать, чем убивать.
А вот если есть то это уже вопрос.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Уллу, в моей практике освобождения на благо вжс вопрос еды занимает немного места. Однако мой отказ от мяса занимает много места в жизни тех жс, которых убивают на еду.

И неправильно, на мой взгляд, подменять понятия и говорить о жалости. Желать существам счастья, и не желать им страданий - тоже часть практики сострадания. 

Иначе чего стоит ваше освобождение "на благо" всех жс, если вам до их конкретных страданий по фигу?

Учителя *настойчиво* рекомендуют, по крайней мере я так это понял, в силу своих омрачений.

----------


## ullu

Zodpa, Проблема в том, что освободится только для себя невозможно :Smilie:  А не в том, что такое освобождение ничего не стоит. 

Желать счастья всем существам и нежелать несчастья это метод, а мотивация при этом должна быть - достичь полного освобождения на благо всех живых существ.
Нет?
Потому что такая мотивация позволяет и сострадание развивать и не забывать о пустотности .

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

То есть, Уллу, возвращаясь к вашему заявлению о неверной мотивации вегетарианцев, вы сделали вывод, что у них нет мотивации достичь освобождения на благо вжс?

Почему вы так решили?

----------


## ullu

> То есть, Уллу, возвращаясь к вашему заявлению о неверной мотивации вегетарианцев, вы сделали вывод, что у них нет мотивации достичь освобождения на благо вжс?
> 
> Почему вы так решили?


Не правильно, я не говорила что у вегетарианцев нет мотивации, я говорила что "просто" вегетарианство, возникшее не в резльутате правильной мотивации, а по другим причинам , мне не нравится отсуствием правильной мотивации.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Аааа.... ну, это другое дело. Конечно, есть люди, которые вегетарианствуют из соображений здоровья, например. Только это совсем другая история.

Мне казалось, мы тут говорим о буддистах, являющихся убежденными вегетарианцами.

----------


## Вао

Мне все таки не понятно.
К примеру, как лощадь, которая как известно не ест мяса. Может уменьшить количество страданий у живых существ. 
Допустим, что все человечество отказалось от мяса. Всех домашних животных выпустят на волю. Приведет ли это к уменьшению страдания в мире? 
Однозначно. Нет.
Это приведет к резкому росту популяции хищных видов и через год, два природа опять придет к равновесию. Бывшие домашние животные в массовом порядке будут гибнуть от лап хищников. А люди будут, как-бы "чистенькие" и станут упиваться своей цивилизованостью и добротой.   :Frown:

----------


## Миха

Гмм, позиция Уллу выглядит неопределенно- то он спорит, то соглашается. Понятно, что процесс отказа от мяса индивидуален, нельзя требовать сразу... как я уже писал. Зачем тогда спорить? Насчет просто вегетарианства: даже если нет грамотной мотивации, благое дело все ж приносит пользу- как и отказ от злого дела. Отказ от убийства принесет пользу независимо от Вашего вероисповедания-это очевидно. Карма, знаете ли-с...объективная штука. Хотелось еще вот что отменить: 1. Буддист, если не ест мясо, подает хороший пример, развивает в людях отвращение к убийству. В результате работы у мясников поубавится, что поможет им же самим- они то ЯВНО убивают. Польза? Польза. А вот если ест мясо, кто-то точно подумает: "ну вот, даже буддисты считают, что есть м. нормально. А значит, и убивать ЖС не так плохо!" Глупо? Не столь уж... Это, кстати, отчасти ответ на вопрос Вао Цзы: неужели не понятно, что нужно стремиться убивать меньше, ведь убийство приносит человеку явный вред? К чему эта казуистика? Хищник же , видимо, вредит себе не столь сильно, убивая жертву- с него "спрос" (кармический) меньше (иначе нельзя было бы говорить, что пребывание хищником может исправить).

----------


## ullu

> Аааа.... ну, это другое дело. Конечно, есть люди, которые вегетарианствуют из соображений здоровья, например. Только это совсем другая история.
> 
> Мне казалось, мы тут говорим о буддистах, являющихся убежденными вегетарианцами.


но ведь соображение : мы вегетарианствуем и тем самым уменьшаем страдания тоже не верно.
Так мы придем в мир богов . Благоприятные условия ( отсуствие смерти, боли, болезни) это и есть свобода от страданий?

----------


## Вао

> Вао Цзы: неужели не понятно, что нужно стремиться убивать меньше, ведь убийство приносит человеку явный вред?


Естественно нельзя убивать ради удовольствия или подвоздействием гнева. Потому и развиваем осознаность.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Но позвольте, во-первых мы таки снижаем страдания - по-моему, если сравнить статистику убитых на мясо животных в США и Индии, то перевес будет за США. А это значит, что индусы, не потребляя мяса, не создают причин для убийств какого-то количества жс, разве нет? Аргумент насчет того, что любая еда влечет страдания при производстве немного компенсирует, но не может быть окончательным - как известно, мясоеды едят и мясо/рыбу, и злаки, овощи, грибы и прочее, что едят вегетарианцы. То есть как бы смерть червяков на полях не только на вегетарианцев ложится.

Во-вторых, так мы в мир богов не придем, по-моему: заслуги наши ничтожны по сравнению с негативными деяниями, иначе Будда и современные учителя не твердили бы нам о серьезной опасности попать в нижние миры.

И в третьих, в мире богов есть и смерть, и болезнь, и боль, когда исчерпывается карма существа мира богов.

----------


## ullu

Вот с этим я и не согласна.
Вернее согласна, но не до конца.
Хотя в первой благородной истине и сказано, что боль это страдание, болезнь страдание, смерть страдание, но мне кажется, что это сказано для того что бы продемонстрировать , что страдание есть.
На форуме уже была тема о том, страдают ли учителя, когда болеют. 
И я лично предпочитаю отталкиватся от того, что сама по себе смерть не является страданием. Для кого-то она предстает как страдание, но даже спасать кого-то от смерти нужно понимая в этот момент, что причина страданий этого существа не в том, что его убивают в этот момент, а в другом.
Поэтому я против того, что бы не учитывать этот момент .

Что касается мира богов то речь идет не о том можем ли мы там переродится. а о том, что стремление  переродится в мире богов это неправильная мотивация.

----------


## Толя

Вао:

>К примеру, как лощадь, которая как известно не ест мяса. Может уменьшить количество страданий у живых существ. 

Не имея намерения никак.

Zodpa:

>Но позвольте, во-первых мы таки снижаем страдания... 

Я бы не стал так уверенно говорить. Допустим, 50 человек отказались от мяса. Куда денут оставшуюся корову? Ее поведут в ту же яму с водой и шарахнут током. Если останется 20 коров, то с ними проделают то же самое. Положат в морозильник и потом продадут. Кто и куда отпустит животное с бойни? Есть выбор у животного, попавшего туда? Не где-то в будущем, когда все станут вегетарианцами, а сейчас? А сколько рыбы вылавливают? Какое количество людей отказалось от любого мяса вообще и насколько уменьшилось количество убийств в рыбном, мясном производстве?  На прилавках полно всякого мяса, комбинаты не закрылись, бойни работают ежедневно. Выкупить животное - это одно. А отстраниться от неприятного процесса - немного другое. Не поймите превратно, я вовсе не осуждаю вегетарианство. Во всем важна мотивация. Но буддистов в России, хотя бы, - капля. Кришнаитов - капля.  И отказом от потребления мяса не остановить ежедневные убийства. И карму этих существ не очистить этим отказом и не подарить им благоприятные условия для нового рождения.  ( Это я вовсе не призываю забить на все и начать мясо есть). Можно помочь в некоторых ситуациях жс прекратить страдание страдания. Но со страданием перемены и страданием обусловленности почти что ничего нельзя напрямую поделать в большинстве случаев. 

  Не заслуживает эта тема столько внимания. Потому что с таким средством не достичь желаемой цели. Но, в любом случае, если нечто делается на благо всех жс да еще и с достаточной ясностью - это хорошо для практики.

----------


## Шаман

> Но, как говорил (кажется) Геше Потова: "Достичь состояния Будды очень легко, создать причины к достижению состояния Будды - очень сложно". Разве бывают следствия без причины? Сложно предположить, что в процессе создания причин к освобождению, злодеище не станет приличным человеком. Что он как-то ловко минует Путь Накопления, и быстро вступит на Путь Видения.....
> Так что хотелось бы уточнить, если можно.


Мне вот тоже захотелось уточнить.
Если достижение состояния Будды зависит от причин и следствий, то такое состояние, как и всё остальное, что имеет причинную зависимость, непостоянно и преходяще. Соответственно, не является окончательным, постоянным, неизменным и запредельным сансаре.
Что-то тут не так? Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию. Тогда будет понятно, может ли злодей обрести освобождение уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Миха

Ув. Толя, я Вам скажу, почему усилия вегетарианцев покончить с массовым убийством ни в чем не повинных существ пока безрезультатны- именно потому, что многие говорят: "Ну и что толку от моего вег-ва , если нас так мало- лучше и дальше есть мясо". Пораженчество ни  чему хорошему не приводит. Старайтесь личным примером продвигать людей к Истине - тогда, рано или поздно, "мир прогнется под нас". Смысл же вегетарианства в первую очередь в том, чтобы уменьшить ответственность людей за страдания животных- и тем самым улучшить карму людей. Понятно, мы не можем сделать всех животных счастливыми (прямо сейчас). Но это не повод устраниться от причинения им страданий. Выгодно это, конечно, в первую очередь людям. Но часто- и животным. Вот в Индии коров не забивают- они спокойно живут себе... Вы думаете, нет никакой разницы между их положением и положением "западных" коров? Потом, при выращивании животных их частенько подвергают таким мучениям, каких в естественных условиях обычно не бывает (см. об этом у Капло). И это нужно принимать во внимание. А с тем, что данный вопрос не из числа ПЕРВОСТАТЕЙНЫХ, я уже не раз соглашался. Просто мелочи тоже достойны внимания (особо в рамках отдельной дискуссии).

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Мне вот тоже захотелось уточнить.
> Если достижение состояния Будды зависит от причин и следствий, то такое состояние, как и всё остальное, что имеет причинную зависимость, непостоянно и преходяще. Соответственно, не является окончательным, постоянным, неизменным и запредельным сансаре.


Меня схожий вопрос волнует, хотя этот тоже интересен, хотя бы с точки зрения диспута. Так вот, коли все существует исключительно в силу причин и условий, то и для омрачений нашего ума должны были созданы условия. 

*Вопрос: какова изначальная причина, по которой омрачения возникли в уме, изначально обладающем ясной и познающей природой?*




> Что-то тут не так? Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию. Тогда будет понятно, может ли злодей обрести освобождение уже в этой жизни.


Судя по Миларепе, ответ на этот вопрос очевиден.

----------


## Григорий Викторович

Мирянин. Занимаюсь бизнесом, учёбой в институте. Экстримальным спортом. "качаюсь" (фитнес). Ем мясо, любое. Столько, сколько есть возможности. Не важно, что это, шашлык, пельмени, рыба или дичь. Просто ем мясо и пью протеин. Это делает мои тренировки эффективнее, полезно для развития моих мышц, работоспособностей (тяжёлая, физическая работа), и для удовлетворения моей подруги. Перед тем как сьесть мясо, произношу шёпотом над мясом "Ом мани пеме хунг". Я не убиваю этот кусок мяса, я его просто ем. Если не я, тогда это сделает кто-то другой. То, что кто-то кого-то убивает, являются их проблемами, а не моими. Не пропадать-же мясу уже убитых животных! Это моё мнение.

----------


## Шаман

В мире очень много людей умирает под колёсами автотранспорта.
В мире очень много людей умирает ежедневно во время войн и локальных конфликтов.
Неужели мы даём возможность пропасть этому мясу только потому, что оно имеет родственников?

Пы.Сы. Ничего не имею против, если после моей смерти меня кто-то съест. Мама только расстроится   :Cool:

----------


## Толя

>Ув. Толя, я Вам скажу, почему усилия вегетарианцев покончить с массовым убийством ни в чем не повинных существ пока безрезультатны- именно потому, что многие говорят: "Ну и что толку от моего вег-ва , если нас так мало- лучше и дальше есть мясо".

Кто так говорит? Я ни разу не слышал таких разговоров.  Боюсь, что это вы придумали. 

>Пораженчество ни чему хорошему не приводит. Старайтесь личным примером продвигать людей к Истине - тогда, рано или поздно, "мир прогнется под нас".

К какой "Истине"? Кулинарной? Нет не хочу. 

>Смысл же вегетарианства в первую очередь в том, чтобы уменьшить ответственность людей за страдания животных- и тем самым улучшить карму людей. 

Ответственность тех, кто ест мясо и так невелика, если животное не убивали лично для них. Почему от этого не улучшилась карма у  Адольфа Гитлера? Насколько "карма" улучшается? Можно подумать, что это самое главное омрачение человеков...  
Миха, я вас спрашиваю, почему вы даете советы, которые не работают? На основе чего? Бодхичитта и Мудрость - вот что главное. А не морковка с горошком под майонезом. Почему вы упорно советуете делать вещи 50-й важности в первую очередь? 

>Понятно, мы не можем сделать всех животных счастливыми (прямо сейчас). Но это не повод устраниться от причинения им страданий. 

Вы им причиняете страдания? 

>Выгодно это, конечно, в первую очередь людям. 

Пока что большинству людей выгодно есть мясо. 

>Но часто- и животным. Вот в Индии коров не забивают- они спокойно живут себе... Вы думаете, нет никакой разницы между их положением и положением "западных" коров?

Я думаю, что все жс заслуживают сострадания.

>Потом, при выращивании животных их частенько подвергают таким мучениям, каких в естественных условиях обычно не бывает (см. об этом у Капло). 

А людей не мучают из-за нефти? Сколько угрохали человеческих жизней из-за топлива? Сколько болеет из-за продуктов сгорания, хотя бы? Сколько насекомых гибнет от автомашин? Сколько ловят рыбы, креветок, кальмаров, мидий? ПОЧЕМУ в поле вашего зрения попадают только коровы и хрюшки?  ПОЧЕМУ вы зациклились именно на этом? Кому вегетерианство принесет освобождение?

>И это нужно принимать во внимание. А с тем, что данный вопрос не из числа ПЕРВОСТАТЕЙНЫХ, я уже не раз соглашался. Просто мелочи тоже достойны внимания (особо в рамках отдельной дискуссии).

Принимать во внимание нужно в первую очередь то, что "в сансаре нет ни капли счастья". (с) Падмасамбхава

----------


## Gaza

Эх, в последний раз выскажусь по этой теме. Тем более, что на мой простой аргумент никто не ответил. Когда я с маниакальной настойчивостью предлагаю вам попробовать зарезать животное речь не о том чтобы вызвать жалость или сострадание. Совсем о другом. На мой взгляд тот факт, что большинству людей трудно убить животное говорит об одной простой вещи - животные это вообще не человеческая пища. За исключением, может быть, каких-то очень исключительных случаев. То что человек стал в таких масштабах его употреблять - это просто историческое недоразумение. Дурная привычка как курение, алкоголь и наркотики. Просто последствия не так очевидны, но отвыкнуть некоторым так же сложно. Глупые сказки про то что мясо нужно для силы и выносливости давным-давно развенчаны. Но мясоеды так любят своё мясо, что ещё 20 страниц будут делать вид что чего-то не понимают.

----------


## Шаман

> ... Когда я с маниакальной настойчивостью предлагаю вам попробовать зарезать животное ...


 Оговорка по Фрейду?   :Confused:   :Big Grin: 

Когда такая маниакальная настойчивость постоянно проявляется, то впору подумать о том, что вопрос о мясоедении всё же не относится к важнейшим. Его решение не поможет Вам преодолеть одержимость.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Специально для Толи напоминаю, что вегетарианцы не едят никаких животных, включая креветок и мидий.

----------


## ullu

А вот у меня вопрос к вегетарианцам, что вы будете делать в ситуации, когда ваш знакомый или друг внезапно отказался от своего уже приготовленного не вегетарианского обеда.
Ваш обед ещё не приготовлен. Его обед, если вы его не съедите - выбросят на помойку.
Вы будете его есть или нет?

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\На мой взгляд тот факт, что большинству людей трудно убить животное говорит об одной простой вещи - животные это вообще не человеческая пища.\\\\\
Gaza - это вот тут Вы глупость сказали, сорри...
Вы очевидно живете в городе и покупаете еду только в магазине. И даже на рынок не ходите. Попробуйте то же самое предложить обыкновенной деревенской женщине, из еще неоцивилизованного села, для которой обычное дело зарезать курицу или что побольше. Или рыбаку, который только этим и занимается.
Городской рафинированный житель, имеющий такое же рафинированное воспитание напичкан самыми разными надуманными моделями поведения, которые и приводят к Вашему результату. Поэтому он покупает необходимые ему части от всех зарезанных животных в магазине. А в ответ на Ваш вопрос грохается в обморок. Но это не означает того, о чем Вы сказали.

----------


## Echo

И у меня тоже вопрос, если позволите, к вегетарианцам: Если бы существо предназначенное в пищу не испытывало бы при умерщвлении страданий, вы бы изменили свои позиции?

----------


## Толя

>Специально для Толи напоминаю, что вегетарианцы не едят никаких животных, включая креветок и мидий.

Я и не говорил, что едят. Там еще про людей и насекомых.

----------


## Миха

Ехо, в любом случае карма негативная, так что- позиция та же. Уллу, тут, наверное, нет определенного ответа, это зависит от ситуации (главное, чтобы мясоедение не стало правилом). Толя, так говорите, например, Вы- писали уже не раз(!). И многие наверняка так думают. И явно существует большое кол-во "околобуддистов" (осн. масса населения будд. стран), к-е смотрят на собственно буддистов и, иногда, ориентируются на их стандарты поведения. Будете это отрицать? Истина, конечно, буддийская, не кулинарная. Далее, Толя, не пойму что-то, зачем Вы упорно продолжаете утверждать, будто я предписываю вегетарианство "в первую очередь". Я этого не говорил. Просто ЗДЕСЬ мы ведем разговор о вегетарианстве. А начинать надо не с этого. А с чего? Ну хотя бы с 5-ти обетов мирянина. Надеюсь, хоть теперь Вы поймете суть моей позиции... Я СТАРАЮСЬ не причинять страдания. И, конечно, избегать любых "осложнений" кармы. Советую это и Вам, и думаю, не так уж это и глупо. Впрочем, как знаете. Толя, ну к чему опять эти разговоры про нефть и т.п. ЕЩЕ раз повторяю: считаю важным делать все, что уменьшает страдания, в любой сфере. Вегетарианство- НЕБОЛЬШАЯ часть этого. Ничего я не зациклился, просто сейчас у нас разговор об этом. Ну что, повторить еще раз?

----------


## Толя

>И явно существует большое кол-во "околобуддистов" (осн. масса населения будд. стран), к-е смотрят на собственно буддистов и, иногда, ориентируются на их стандарты поведения. Будете это отрицать?

Поузнавайте, сколько буддистов в России и подумайте о том, кто на них ориентируется. Не в гипотетических буддийских странах. Это не довод в чью либо сторону.

>Далее, Толя, не пойму что-то, зачем Вы упорно продолжаете утверждать, будто я предписываю вегетарианство "в первую очередь". 

Где здесь вы говорили о принятии Прибежища, о практике Парамит? Вы рекламируете возможное следствие, как средство от страданий жс и улучшения кармы. 

>Я этого не говорил. Просто ЗДЕСЬ мы ведем разговор о вегетарианстве. А начинать надо не с этого. А с чего? Ну хотя бы с 5-ти обетов мирянина. 

Вот пять обетов генина: ..."Генин — мирянин, давший 5 обетов: не убивать живые существа, не брать ему не принадлежащее, не прелюбодействовать, не лгать, не пьянствовать...." 

>Надеюсь, хоть теперь Вы поймете суть моей позиции... Я СТАРАЮСЬ не причинять страдания. И, конечно, избегать любых "осложнений" кармы. Советую это и Вам, и думаю, не так уж это и глупо. Впрочем, как знаете.

Вы действуете в силу своего понимания - это очень хорошо. Но еще можно следовать наставлениям своего Учителя, который и есть проявление вашей природы Будды и он дает безошибочные указания для вашей ситуации. Не может быть в этом вопросе одного правила для всех. Поймите это, пожалуйста. Ваше мнение - это ваше мнение, а не средство от сансары.

>Ехо, в любом случае карма негативная

нет, не в любом 

>Толя, ну к чему опять эти разговоры про нефть и т.п. 

Ну, как про нее не вспомнить :Wink:  :

>Миха: ЕЩЕ раз повторяю: считаю важным делать все, что уменьшает страдания, в *любой сфере*. Вегетарианство- НЕБОЛЬШАЯ часть этого. 

Строительство домов, дорог, добыча нефти и ее переработка, автотранспорт, самолеты, невнимательность при ходьбе - это тоже небольшие части ЭТОГО.
Но начинать надо с развития Бодхичитты и не забывать про Мудрость. Тогда станет ясно ЧТО ЛУЧШЕ ДЕЛАТЬ В ДАННОЙ СИТУАЦИИ.  Отказ от мяса может быть следствием вашего развития, а может и не быть. Это частность. Я не понимаю, почему вы говорите о пользе частности, а не того, что действительно ведет к прекращению страданий. Я этого не понимаю. 

>Ничего я не зациклился, просто сейчас у нас разговор об этом. Ну что, повторить еще раз?

Боюсь, что это я вам повторил еще раз.

----------


## Сергей Ломтев

_>я Вам скажу, почему усилия вегетарианцев покончить с массовым убийством ни в чем не повинных существ пока безрезультатны- именно потому, что многие говорят: "Ну и что толку от моего вег-ва , если нас так мало- лучше и дальше есть мясо". Пораженчество ни чему хорошему не приводит. Старайтесь личным примером продвигать людей к Истине - тогда, рано или поздно, "мир прогнется под нас". Смысл же вегетарианства в первую очередь в том, чтобы уменьшить ответственность людей за страдания животных- и тем самым улучшить карму людей.<_

Весьма занимательно. Прям "апрельские тезисы"!  :Smilie:  Вы предлагаете устроить "революцию в Сансаре" или мне это показалось?

А где, в соответствии с Вашим "планом преобразования" должны перерождаться живые существа, чья карма -- быть съеденными?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А вот у меня вопрос к вегетарианцам, что вы будете делать в ситуации, когда ваш знакомый или друг внезапно отказался от своего уже приготовленного не вегетарианского обеда.
> Ваш обед ещё не приготовлен. Его обед, если вы его не съедите - выбросят на помойку.
> Вы будете его есть или нет?


А у меня встречный вопрос к мясоедам. если ваш знакомый или друг каннибал внезапно отказался...


?

----------


## Вантус

Да запросто! Не пропадать же добру. А Вы?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А я по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Вантус

Еси. А вы (ко всем участникам) кушайте, кушайте. А я, добавлю, комаров, гусениц и моль, утопших в моей чайной чашке, тоже ем.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

ух, не надоело ли вам еще, уважаемые?  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Нет. Переводить садхану, со вчерашнего дня так и стоящую мне лень, практиковать ее - тем более лень, улучшать тибетский свой язык - немеряно лень. Так я просто словоблудить буду и загипсованной своей ногой вяло шевелить!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Улучшайте свою скромность, Вантус  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Так это правда - у меня гипс на ноге лежит, уж надоело.

----------


## Григорий Викторович

> В мире очень много людей умирает под колёсами автотранспорта.
> В мире очень много людей умирает ежедневно во время войн и локальных конфликтов.
> Неужели мы даём возможность пропасть этому мясу только потому, что оно имеет родственников?
> 
> Пы.Сы. Ничего не имею против, если после моей смерти меня кто-то съест. Мама только расстроится


Помни о голодающих!

----------


## Sadhak

> Ваш обед ещё не приготовлен. Его обед, если вы его не съедите - выбросят на помойку.
> Вы будете его есть или нет?


Нет. 
1. Потому, что так формируется тенденция. А это все же при отсутствии  соответствующей "продвинутости в практике" действие неблагое - с этим вроде бы все согласились? Или может, кто-то думает, что все же благое? Тогда если поставить себя на месте людей, из которых марсиане высасывают кровь в "Войне миров" Г.У., то никакого протеста уже не возникнет и действие так же спокойно и непривязано будет классифицировано как благое или нейтральное? Если так, то это очевидно, опять же удачливый в практике и обладающий соответствующими способностями завязывать благоприятиные для съеденного существа кармические связи для его будущего освобождения. Если нет, и он согласен есть, но не согласен, чтобы его выращивали в ужасных условиях на убой и ели самого, то это простое лицемерие.
2. Практическая польза как для самой возможности практиковать эффективнее за счет более спокойного ума, так и для здоровья, что так же даст пространство и возможность для более результативной практики. Практику долгой жизни мы же с удовольствием делаем?
3. Не хочется создавать причину для страдания и гибели ЖС, как из зачатков своего сострадания, так и из-за боязни ухудшить карму.
4. Мясо просто омерзительно на вкус. Как и все остальное "чувствующее". В живом виде они выглядят гораздо более счастливыми и прекрасными.
Я постарался перечислить все, что может прийти на ум в качестве мотивов.




> Если бы существо предназначенное в пищу не испытывало бы при умерщвлении страданий, вы бы изменили свои позиции?


Нет, все вышеприведенные варианты этим предположением не исчерпываются.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

2 Вантус - так кушайте хаш из говядинки - быстро ножка заживет  :Smilie: )

----------


## Gaza

Александр, сельскому жителю убить животное привычнее, конечно, но и здесь, уверен, большинству это в начале крайне неприятно. А привыкает человек ко всему, к самым невероятным вещам. Мясник каждый день убивает - просто привык - все чувства атрофировались. Первая сигарета противна как и первая рюмка водки. Но человек и к ним привыкает, заглушая все сигналы. А на войне люди даже друг друга убивать привыкают.
 Хотя считать нежелание убивать "надуманными моделями поведения рафинированного городского жителя" тоже можно. Кому как удобнее.

----------


## Шаман

> 4. Мясо просто омерзительно на вкус. Как и все остальное "чувствующее". В живом виде они выглядят гораздо более счастливыми и прекрасными.


 Вам, наверное, известно, что о вкусах спорить не принято  :Smilie:  Так, например, г-н Legba рассматривает мясо (колбаску) исключительно как источник чувственных наслаждений.

----------


## Шаман

> Александр, сельскому жителю убить животное привычнее, конечно, но и здесь, уверен, большинству это в начале крайне неприятно.


 Есть многие неприятные вещи. Например,препарировать (мётрвый и холодный) труп в анатомичке. Большинству это будет крайне неприятно. Очень неприятно проводить вскрытие трупа, чтобы определить причину болезни и смерти. Слабонервные не выдерживают.
Однако разве это как-то связано с накоплением негативной кармы?

----------


## Gaza

[QUOTE]_Есть многие неприятные вещи. Например,препарировать (мётрвый и холодный) труп в анатомичке. Большинству это будет крайне неприятно. Очень неприятно проводить вскрытие трупа, чтобы определить причину болезни и смерти. Слабонервные не выдерживают.
Однако разве это как-то связано с накоплением негативной кармы?[/_QUOTE]

Вот логика!!! 
Я думаю не стоит разрезать трупы просто так, для развлечения. Разве что у вас к этому какая-то особая склонность, или вы хотите продемонстрировать девочкам "крепость нервов".

----------


## Sadhak

Да, забыл.
5. Доверие к словам просветленных. Многие из них настоятельно рекомендуют вегетарианство, но никто не настаивает на мясоедстве, исключая опять же ту самую возможность быстрее привести к освобождению съеденное жс, исходя из соответствующего уровня практики и наличия способности это сделать. Простой довод - если одни говорят, что некая вещь крайне вредна, а другие по этому поводу молчат или совершенно равнодушны к ней, но никто никогда и не утверждает ее полезность, то будет ли разумным исходя только из каких-то своих мотивов, упрямства, тупости или чувства противоречия продолжать ей пользоваться?

----------


## Legba

Так, например, г-н Legba рассматривает мясо (колбаску) исключительно как источник чувственных наслаждений.

Одно другому не мешает. Водка - тож не мед. А уж другие интоксиканты....

----------


## Legba

Как сказал, э! Маладэц!

----------


## Шаман

> [I]Есть многие неприятные вещи. Например,препарировать (мётрвый и холодный) труп в анатомичке. Большинству это будет крайне неприятно. Очень неприятно проводить вскрытие трупа, чтобы определить причину болезни и смерти. Слабонервные не выдерживают.
> Однако разве это как-то связано с накоплением негативной кармы?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот логика!!! 
> Я думаю не стоит разрезать трупы просто так, для развлечения. Разве что у вас к этому какая-то особая склонность, или вы хотите продемонстрировать девочкам "крепость нервов".


 Просто так ничего не делается. Это Вы правильно не думаете. А вот мотивацией действия в этом примере вы уже наделяете в силу собственных омрачений. 
Разрезать нужно, чтобы Вы начали задумываться тем, что у Вас внутри. После такого анализа многие неприятные вещи выходят наружу.
Между тем, знание собственного устройство очень помогает в лечении людей.

Пы.Сы. Вот, кстати, помывка унитазов - дело тоже неприятное. Особенно поначалу. Вы пробовали мыть унитазы для того, чтобы продемонстрировать девушкам крепость нервов?

----------


## Шаман

> Так, например, г-н Legba рассматривает мясо (колбаску) исключительно как источник чувственных наслаждений.
> 
> Одно другому не мешает. Водка - тож не мед. А уж другие интоксиканты....


Ну чтобы колбасу превратить в интоксиканты, её нужно уже покупать испорченную. Кушайте свежие продукты, и Вам не придётся лишний раз думать о здоровье!

----------


## Gaza

Шаман, уважаемый, о чём речь? Холодные трупы, девушки, унитазы - я как-то перестал понимать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Gaza, ну что вы, сейчас дискуссия набирает новый оборот, это так увлекательно!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Идея в голову пришла. Давайте создадим отдельный форум для мясоедов, и еще один - для вегетарианцев. Будем там обсуждать свои приколы, ну и разумеется ходить "в гости" - присутствием там поразмахивать, или про трупы поговорить. Вот весело будет!

И еще здорово было бы, если кроме традиции участнику можно было указывать - мясоед, вегетарианец, или "нет" -- для неопределившихся  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Шаман, уважаемый, о чём речь? Холодные трупы, девушки, унитазы - я как-то перестал понимать.


Я попытаюсь объяснить.
Вот например. Скажите, только честно. Вы хотя бы раз в жизни унитаз мыли? А общественный туалет?

----------


## Gaza

Шаман, "честно" я от смеха сейчас писать не могу. Рабочий день кончился - пора домой, и у  меня подозрения, что не всем на форуме интересно что я мыл, чистил, убирал.

----------


## Шаман

> Шаман, "честно" я от смеха сейчас писать не могу. Рабочий день кончился - пора домой, и у  меня подозрения, что не всем на форуме интересно что я мыл, чистил, убирал.


Счастливо! По дороге Вам, однако, лучше поразмышлять над тем, как называется тема, в которую Вы взялись писать. И насколько Ваши знания/представления о тантре соответствуют данной теме.
Я так думаю, что Вы влезли в тему, в которой мало чего вообще понимаете.

----------


## Gaza

Шаман, Вы правы, в тантре действительно ничего не смыслю. "Влез в тему" просто поболтать о правильном питании.  Да, собственно, от тантры, кажется, ветка давно отклонилась. В любом случае надеюсь это не очень серьёзное преступление.

----------


## Шаман

К сожалению, форум не модерируется.
Правильное питание - отдельная тема для отдельного раздела.
Поскольку тема ушла в оффтоп, предлагаю закрыть (если есть, кому закрывать).
При желании обсуждать тему правильного питания, тому, кому интересно, открыть ветку там.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

я - за закрытие

----------


## Миха

Толя, опять 25! Я ведь писал, что здесь стараюсь писать преим. о вегетарианстве- ну тема такая, понимаете? Задавать после этого вопросы типа того, почему я не говорю о бодхичитте и других хороших вещах, несерьезно, если не демагогично. Сколько еще раз я должен это повторять? Заниматься скрупулезным подсчетом буддистов и "околобуддистов" в отдельно взятой стране не нужно, да и невозможно. Достаточно просто понимать, что ваши поступки неизбежно влияют на других людей. И помнить о том, что мир един. Да, мои убеждения основаны на моем понимании Дхаммы. Но так- с каждым человеком. И с каждым учителем. Поймите, я не говорю, что Вы должны слушать меня, а не Вашего наставника. Я просто излагаю аргументы. Жду подобного и от Вас. Говорить, что это можно, т.к. мой наставник мне разрешает- это не тот аргумент, который уместен в рамках нормальной дискуссии. Должно быть еще что-то. У Вас оно как-то не просматривается. Есть только какие-то рассуждения о том, что ситуации бывают разные. Но я уже согласился, что в вопросе с мясом (на которое нет запрета даже в Пратимокше) в самом деле могут быть ситуации, когда лучше есть (см. мои прошлые реплики). Однако, как видно из моих аргументов там же ( а серьезных возражений на них от Вас я пока не видел), разумнее постепенно отходить от мясоедения- с целью улучшения кармы. То есть лучше стремиться к тому, чтобы мясоедение перестало быть правилом (хотя и могло существовать в виде исключения- в крайних случаях). То есть если Вы- простой буддист (еще не просветленный), но уже серьезно занимаетесь будд. практикой и можете идти на опр. неудобства ради улучшения кармы (эти две вещи мне представляются взамосвязанными- одна предполагает другую), то разумнее Вам не есть мяса. Если Вы скажете, что у Вас есть некая специфическая причина его есть (то есть Ваш случай особый), тогда Ваша позиция нормальна- ведь Вы признаете лучшим вариантом для буддистов указанного типа именно вегетарианство. Но если Вы говорите нечто вроде " а зачем это вообще надо" или "есть мясо вполне нормально, оно ничем не хуже яблок или картошки", тогда- есть предмет для спора с Вами (почему- видно опять же из предыдущей дискуссии). Ваша позиция пока не совсем ясна- вроде Вы видите в вегетарианстве пользу, однако почему-то спорите с вегетарианцами, упорно избегая логических доводов и искажая смысл высказываний Ваших оппонентов. Хорошо бы Вам наконец-то прояснить суть Ваших убеждений. Может, тогда и спорить станет не о чем.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Миха,

во-превых, тема эта в равной степени как о вегетарианской кухне так равно и о мясоедении, разве нет?

во-вторых, говоря "Говорить, что это можно, т.к. мой наставник мне разрешает- это не тот аргумент, который уместен в рамках нормальной дискуссии." Вы уже поставили себя ЗА РАМКИ  дискуссии. Ведь это тантра.

в-третьих, я не хочу даже далее копаться в вашем пардон, ... , ведь у Вас даже в поле  "Традиция" указано "нет", т.е. я могу Вас свободно классифицировать от "Совсем молочного новичка" до "провокатора". Надеюсь Вы меня поймете правильно и станете задавать все же конструктивные вопросы в новичковом форуме, причем именно с интенцией получить такой же конструктивный ответ чтобы действительно разобраться в вопросе.

----------


## Миха

Тсеванг Донден, сразу видно по-настоящему опытного практика- по вежливости... Уважаю. Дело, однако, в том, что Вы неправильно меня поняли. Смысл дискуссии в том, чтобы обосновать свою точку зрения логически. Ну как, начинаете понимать? На всякий случай добавлю: хорошо следовать указаниям наставника, но если не умеете рассуждать логически- просто не нужно участвовать в обсуждении (впрочем, это даже лучше).

----------


## Толя

>Толя, опять 25! Я ведь писал, что здесь стараюсь писать преим. о вегетарианстве- ну тема такая, понимаете? 

Тема - Тантра и мясо. И мы пребываем в жестком оффтопике.

>Задавать после этого вопросы типа того, почему я не говорю о бодхичитте и других хороших вещах, несерьезно, если не демагогично. Сколько еще раз я должен это повторять? 

Про что повторять? Про пользу потребления исключительно растительной и молочной пищи? О ее роли в уменьшении страданий и улучшении кармы?

>Заниматься скрупулезным подсчетом буддистов и "околобуддистов" в отдельно взятой стране не нужно, да и невозможно. 

Почему? Вы просто поймете, что мясные цеха не остановятся даже если ВСЕ буддисты России станут вегетарианцами. Существа будут продолжать умирать.

>Достаточно просто понимать, что ваши поступки неизбежно влияют на других людей. И помнить о том, что мир един. 
Да, мои убеждения основаны на моем понимании Дхаммы. Но так- с каждым человеком. И с каждым учителем. 
Поймите, я не говорю, что Вы должны слушать меня, а не Вашего наставника. Я просто излагаю аргументы. Жду подобного и от Вас. 

Я очень подробно излагал свои аргументы о том, что голый факт потребления только растительной пищи или только мясной не спасает жс от страданий и не является ключевым.

>Говорить, что это можно, т.к. мой наставник мне разрешает- это не тот аргумент, который уместен в рамках нормальной дискуссии. Должно быть еще что-то.

Вопрос того, что говорил учитель, никогда и не будет аргументом в подобных обсуждения так как он не касается широго круга общественности. И, кстати, не был он аргументом  в какую-либо сторону в рамках этой дискуссии. Не помню такого.

> У Вас оно как-то не просматривается. 
Есть только какие-то рассуждения о том, что ситуации бывают разные. Но я уже согласился, что в вопросе с мясом (на которое нет запрета даже в Пратимокше) в самом деле могут быть ситуации, когда лучше есть (см. мои прошлые реплики). Однако, как видно из моих аргументов там же ( а серьезных возражений на них от Вас я пока не видел), разумнее постепенно отходить от мясоедения- с целью улучшения кармы. 

Для кого разумнее? У вас есть последователи? Я вас уже спрашивал: как голый факт вегетарианства улучшает карму? КАК? Почему вы повторяете это уже по десятому кругу? 

>То есть лучше стремиться к тому, чтобы мясоедение перестало быть правилом (хотя и могло существовать в виде исключения- в крайних случаях). То есть если Вы- простой буддист (еще не просветленный), но уже серьезно занимаетесь будд. практикой и можете идти на опр. неудобства ради улучшения кармы (эти две вещи мне представляются взамосвязанными- одна предполагает другую), то разумнее Вам не есть мяса. 

Ха-ха! Миха: ..."в вопросе с мясом (на которое нет запрета даже в Пратимокше)"...  
То есть вам виднее, что советовать буддистам?

>Если Вы скажете, что у Вас есть некая специфическая причина его есть (то есть Ваш случай особый), тогда Ваша позиция нормальна- ведь Вы признаете лучшим вариантом для буддистов указанного типа именно вегетарианство. 

Я не признаю лучшим типом ни вегетарианство ни мясоедство. 

>Но если Вы говорите нечто вроде " а зачем это вообще надо" или "есть мясо вполне нормально, оно ничем не хуже яблок или картошки", тогда- есть предмет для спора с Вами (почему- видно опять же из предыдущей дискуссии). 

То есть, вы хотите услышать от меня жесткое и однозначное мнение, чтобы определиться, кто "черный"- кто "белый" и с кем спорить?

>Ваша позиция пока не совсем ясна- вроде Вы видите в вегетарианстве пользу, однако почему-то спорите с вегетарианцами, упорно избегая логических доводов и искажая смысл высказываний Ваших оппонентов. Хорошо бы Вам наконец-то прояснить суть Ваших убеждений. Может, тогда и спорить станет не о чем.

Я нигде в этой теме не говорил о пользе вегетарианства или о пользе потребления мяса. Если только вам померещилось или я очень-очень сильно очепятался  :Wink:  У меня нету убеждений по поводу еды. Это очень индивидуальный вопрос и зависит от множества факторов.

----------


## Шаман

> Так, например, г-н Legba рассматривает мясо (колбаску) исключительно как источник чувственных наслаждений.
> 
> Одно другому не мешает. Водка - тож не мед. А уж другие интоксиканты....


 Т.е. вы причисляете мясо и мясопродукты (свежие) к интоксикантам, я правильно понимаю?
Не могли бы пояснить, на чём основаны Ваши утверждения: это современные медицинские исследования, это написано в тибетских медицинских трактатах, Вы получили эти знания из трудов по Тантре или посредством устных тайных наставлений? Или как то ещё?

----------


## Миха

Толя, даже в Пратимокше- значит даже для монахов, тем более для мирян. Ничего иного. Тема- Тантра и мясо. Обеты мирянина или бодхичитту есть смысл обсуждать в других местах. Да, Вы излагали опр. аргументы, но, скажем, на мои контраргументы пока внятного ответа не дали. На всякий случай вкратце повторю. 1.Есть вероятность, что современное мясо (забиваемое для потребителя, а не для нужд натурального хоз-ва, как во времена Будды) подпадает под запрет есть мясо , забитое для данного человека. Даже если строго доказать это нельзя, лучше (из осторожности и уважения к Дхамме) воздерживаться от ияса в наши дни. 2. Производство раст. пищи НЕ обязательно сопровождается убийством жс, и потребителю нужны именно раст. продукты, а не убийства. Решение убивать принимает производитель, на него же ложится и пркт. все бремя ответственности (и кармы ) за убийства. А вот в случае с мясом вряд ли можно сказать: Я не хочу смерти буренки, мне просто нужно ее мясо. Очевидно, что жив. пища кармой загрязнена сильнее (т.к. Ваша ответственность за убийство в дан. случае выше).3. Простая школьная математика говорит, что чем меньше мяса едят, тем меньше его производят. Тем меньше убивают.  Тем меньше истязают животных.Как бы мало ни было в России буддистов, их все же достаточно для того, чтобы уменьшить кол-во забоев. Норма потр. мяса в Рф- ок. 50 кг в год. Буддистов ну никак не меньше миллиона (в осн. "традиционные", конечно). Получается 50 тысяч тонн мяса в год. Подсчитайте, сколько жс надо забить для получения этих тонн (учтите, что ок.40% потребления приходится на курятину). Или для Вас, Толя, это слишком мелко- какие-то 50 тысяч тонн? Пожалуйста, ответьте конкретно. Далее, раз Вы говорите, что не видите разницы между в. и м.- значит, так оно и есть, и я Вас неточно понял раньше. Что ж, тем интереснее будет прочитать Ваши доводы.Кстати, если Вы еще не поняли- речь здесь идет не о "голом вегетарианстве", а об отказе от мяса из сострадания к жс и с целью развивать это сострадание - в рамках буддизма.

----------


## Gaza

Миха, где-то читал подсчёты, что если человечество просто на 10% сократит потребление мяса и освободившиеся мощности и природные ресурсы направит на растениеводство то проблему голода в Африке и некоторых странах азии можно навсегда закрыть.

----------


## Legba

Т.е. вы причисляете мясо и мясопродукты (свежие) к интоксикантам, я правильно понимаю?
Не могли бы пояснить, на чём основаны Ваши утверждения: это современные медицинские исследования, это написано в тибетских медицинских трактатах, Вы получили эти знания из трудов по Тантре или посредством устных тайных наставлений? Или как то ещё?

Ладно Вам, в самом деле. Я процитировал довольно известный анекдот, а Вы лезете в бутылку. Если уж хотите серъезно, извольте:
1. Я действительно считаю, что в современных городских условиях есть мясо - потакание желанию поесть мяса. Кроме некоторых медицинских случаев, никакой насущной необходимости в этом нет.
2. Мне лично мясо не кажется омерзительным на вкус, запах и т.д., но я хорошо понимаю людей, которые так считают. У них просто более четкая ассоциация мясо-труп, которой у меня нет.
3. Буддисты не относят мясо к интоксикантам, это прерогатива тиртиков.  :Smilie: 
4. При интенсивной практике Крия тантры мясо есть не рекомендуется, наряду с "черной" пищей. Это из трудов по Тантре.  :Wink: 

Господа! Я не услышал столь чаемой мной цитаты с рекомендацией здоровым людям вне цога есть мясо. Может кто сподобится?

----------


## Толя

>Толя, даже в Пратимокше- значит даже для монахов, тем более для мирян. Ничего иного. Тема- Тантра и мясо. Обеты мирянина или бодхичитту есть смысл обсуждать в других местах. 

Тема Тантра и мясо давно уже исчерпана.  Надо следовать наставлениям своего учителя. Никаких других вариантов быть не может. Про обеты мирянина заговорили вы, а не я. 

>Да, Вы излагали опр. аргументы, но, скажем, на мои контраргументы пока внятного ответа не дали. На всякий случай вкратце повторю. 1.Есть вероятность, что современное мясо (забиваемое для потребителя, а не для нужд натурального хоз-ва, как во времена Будды) подпадает под запрет есть мясо , забитое для данного человека.

Нет. Если вы едите мясо животного, забитого ДЛЯ вас конкретно, то помогаете забивавшему завершить процесс накопления негативной кармы - пункт 4 (или третий в некоторых источниках) "удовлетворение от результата".  Сейчас продукты проходят очень длинную цепочку и такой вероятности нету.  Гораздо более негативные последствия мы обретаем, забываясь и пребывая в неведении.

> Даже если строго доказать это нельзя, лучше (из осторожности и уважения к Дхамме) воздерживаться от ияса в наши дни.

Из уважения к Дхарме, я бы вас попросил не давать наставлений от ее лица как лучше поступать людям в таких вопросах.    

 >2. Производство раст. пищи НЕ обязательно сопровождается убийством жс, и потребителю нужны именно раст. продукты, а не убийства. Решение убивать принимает производитель, на него же ложится и пркт. все бремя ответственности (и кармы ) за убийства. 

Это не аргумент. То же самое можно сказать и про производителя из мясной промышленности. Вопрос не в том, на кого бы свалить побольше негативных последствий и остаться "чистеньким", жуя помидоры. Главный момент - осознать то, что существа претерпевают три вида страдания и своей растительной диетой вы ни себя ни их не спасете. Если вы знаете способ производства огромного количества растительной пищи без вреда других существам (вы, даже копая землю беспокоите очень многих), то поделитесь, пожалуйста, секретом с колхозами. Скажу еще, что, если мне не изменяет память, то запрет на вскапывание земли есть в Винайе. Так что вы просто не все замечаете.

>А вот в случае с мясом вряд ли можно сказать: Я не хочу смерти буренки, мне просто нужно ее мясо. Очевидно, что жив. пища кармой загрязнена сильнее (т.к. Ваша ответственность за убийство в дан. случае выше).

Корова уже мертва и еще много кого.  Какая разница - хотели вы ее смерти или нет? Вы ее даже не видели ни разу. И еще, опишите здесь, пожалуста, процесс загрязнения пищи кармой :Wink:  

>3. Простая школьная математика говорит, что чем меньше мяса едят, тем меньше его производят. Тем меньше убивают. Тем меньше истязают животных.

Идите и выкупите животное с бойни. Тогда вы его действительно спасете на какое-то время. Тех животных, что приводят на бойни, там же и убивают. Потому что их негде и невыгодно держать живыми. Население, которые сдает животных на забой не будет их держать у себя.  Животноводческие фермы тоже не будут этого делать. Не найдя родителей в одном месте, ум, движимый такими импульсами, найдет себе и новое тело и с, очень большой вероятностью, вторичные причины для преждевременной смерти. Ваша школьная математика никуда не годится. Постоянно существа умирают насильственной смертью. И люди, и насекомые, и животные. То, что вы так рьяно агитируете за права животных, мне говорит только о том, что вы недостаточно понимаете в каком положении находятся все остальные и какие есть варианты для прекращения всего этого.

>Как бы мало ни было в России буддистов, их все же достаточно для того, чтобы уменьшить кол-во забоев. Норма потр. мяса в Рф- ок. 50 кг в год. Буддистов ну никак не меньше миллиона (в осн. "традиционные", конечно). Получается 50 тысяч тонн мяса в год. Подсчитайте, сколько жс надо забить для получения этих тонн (учтите, что ок.40% потребления приходится на курятину). Или для Вас, Толя, это слишком мелко- какие-то 50 тысяч тонн?

Если учесть еще и то, что я никого и не агитировал есть мясо, то вы спорите с самим собой уже который пост :Wink: .  А если я представлю себе все свои прошлые тела, которые я имел с безначальной сансары, то 50 000 тонн мяса будут просто пылинкой.  А если я подсчитаю в тоннах  количество полученного в результате смертей человеческого мяса хотя бы за год, то... вобщем, так можно и отречение породить и встать на путь прекращения страданий. Не тем вы Миха заняты, ой не тем...

>Пожалуйста, ответьте конкретно. Далее, раз Вы говорите, что не видите разницы между в. и м.- значит, так оно и есть, и я Вас неточно понял раньше. Что ж, тем интереснее будет прочитать Ваши доводы. *Кстати, если Вы еще не поняли- речь здесь идет не о "голом вегетарианстве", а об отказе от мяса из сострадания к жс и с целью развивать это сострадание - в рамках буддизма.*

*Миха: Обеты мирянина или бодхичитту есть смысл обсуждать в других местах.*  

Я думаю, что пора завязывать.

----------


## Толя

>Господа! Я не услышал столь чаемой мной цитаты с рекомендацией здоровым людям вне цога есть мясо.

Ее и нету в природе, наверное. Самое "демократичное" мнение, которое я слышал заключается в том, что намерение в выборе пищи важнее самой пищи.

>Мне лично мясо не кажется омерзительным на вкус, запах и т.д., но я хорошо понимаю людей, которые так считают. У них просто более четкая ассоциация мясо-труп, которой у меня нет.

После того как я посмотрел на забой животных и увидел пару человеческих трупов у меня появилась такая ассоциация.  От мяса меня тошнило - только в путь.

----------


## Anneta

Одна моя хорошая знакомая "вегетерианка", рассказала мне очень поучительную историю о том как, она перестала есть мясо и через некоторое время стала всё больше записывать себе в заслуги подобную отличительную черту. И каждый раз находясь в компании, она рассказывала о том насколько она выше и чище нежели те, которые едят мясо. А сидя за столом говорила, как мерзко и низко есть мясо гниющих трупов. После этого она поймала себя на том, что на данном этапе ей стоит вернуться к мясоедению и начать всё заново, но только после того когда она почувствует когда будет к этому готова. 

Я считаю себя чистой вегетерианкой с 2001 г. и вот уже 3 года я наблюдаю подобное поведение у своего мужа.
Я полностью согласна с ней и думаю не нужно относиться к вегетерианству чересчур ортодоксально, дабы не сформировать неправильную мотивацию.

----------


## Шаман

> Ладно Вам, в самом деле. Я процитировал довольно известный анекдот, а Вы лезете в бутылку.


Да ладно и Вам. Гораздо приятнее и спокойнее видеть улыбающиеся смайлики, чем страшные  :Wink:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

афигеть, вегетарьянцы этож элита оказываетсо, вау! Срочно сдать анализы на наличие 8-ми мирских дхарм. Мои будут в соседней баночке.

----------


## Шаман

Всё же проблема мясоедения скорее надумана. 
Я не понял Ваших приколов. Наверное, не то настроение было.

Но вот когда обсуждение пользы вегетарианства скатывается со стороны вегетарианцев почти что на истерики и маниакальные устремления, то впору всерьёз задуматься о пользе вегетарианства   :Big Grin: 

Есть времена и состояния, когда мясо есть не нужно (Вы привели пример), есть времена и состояния, когда нужно (в холодое время года, при интенсивных психических и физических нагрузках (не связанных с практикой  :Wink: ). Если условия позволяют, то мясо есть не обязательно.
Кроме того, сейчас сезон конца лета-начала осени, когда тоже вполне можно обойтись без мяса, и это будет даже полезно даже тем, кто безразличен к идеям вегетарианства. 
Впрочем, это уже тема другого раздела.   :Cool:  
Впрочем, вся эта тема почти сплошняком оффтоп.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gaza

> Есть времена и состояния, когда мясо есть не нужно (Вы привели пример), есть времена и состояния, когда нужно (в холодое время года, при интенсивных психических и физических нагрузках (не связанных с практикой ).


Да, похоже  действительно, всё, что здесь говорилось в защиту вегетарианства просто совершенно бесполезно потраченное время. Ну да Бог с ним.

----------


## Ersh

Непонятно, от чего нужно защищать вегетарианство...

----------


## Gaza

"Защищать", наверное, неудачное слово. Просто хотелось разубедить тех кто думает, что мясо совершенно необходимо  "в холодое время года, при интенсивных психических и физических нагрузках ". Вот и всё, пожалуй.
 То есть если кто-то ест мясо - ради Бога, это его дело, его вкусовые пристрастия. Но когда утверждают, что оно для чего-то там необходимо - это совсем другой разговор.

----------


## Ersh

Да, правда, разговор о сравнительной пользе вегетарианства и мясоедения - это медицинская тема. И обсуждать ее нужно не с адептами вегетарианства, а с неангажированными диетологами.

----------


## Миха

Да, Толя, пора... надежды получить от Вас логически непротиворечивые аргументы, опровергающие мои доводы, у меня практически не осталось. Однако внесу все ж некий доп. аспект ясности. Во-первых, конечно, монахам нельзя "копать" землю, но мирянин обязан соблюдать только пять обетов. Я (и, видимо, Вы) мирянин. Кстати, прямого запрета, скажем, заниматься молочным скотоводством нет и для монахов (если не ошибаюсь).Как-то мы все забываем об этом самом мол. скотоводстве...к аргументу 1: покупая мясо, Вы стимулируете забой. Нравится Вам это или нет- это факт. Нет спроса- нет предложения. По поводу уважения к Дхамме Вы не смогли сказать ничего такого, что имело бы смысл комментировать. Ответа у Вас, видимо, нет. К аргументу 2: Никто не говорит, что вегетарианец абсолютно чистенький- это нереально. Просто степень "загрязненности" у него поменьше. Почему- я обосновал. Опровергнуть этого Вы не смогли, опять погрузившись в "обобщенные" рассуждения.3. Я агитирую не за права животных (какие?), а за то, чтобы люди как можно меньше убивали и тем самым улучшали свою карму. Да, Вы не спасете УЖЕ убитых животных отказом от мяса, но зато уменьшите кол-во убийств животных людьми (на Вашу долю убивать никто не будет, по крайней мере), тем самым поможете мясникам. Полный отказ людей от мяса , возможно, приведет, к исчезновению многих видов (или пород) скота, но ничего страшного в этом нет. Нет обязанности кормить и опекать животных, но весьма желательно не убивать их. К этому добавлю еще вот что. Сейчас дом. животных на мясо откармливают в осн. продукцией сельхозпредприятий, при пр-ве которой также убиваются жс (как тут уже говорили). Создается "удлиненная" пищевая цепочка, т.к. для получения мяса на , скажем, 1000 ккал необходимо скормить скотине сельхозпрод. калорийностью на все 10 тысяч (цифры примерные, но порядок величины верный). Отказ от потр. мяса приведет, таким образом, и к сокращению (а не к увеличению) пр-ва растит. сельхозпродукции, и весьма значительному . Будут спасены жизни огр. числа жс. Еще один довод в пользу вегетарианства. Впрочем, догадываюсь, Толя, что Вам все эти "резоны" уже давно надоело читать и пытаться анализировать... Зачем, если проще кушать мясо? Кстати, не стоило бы Вам, не будучи со мной знакомым, говорить, что я занимаюсь "не тем" (пока Вы еще не стали всеведущим)- мне это кажется опрометчивым...

----------


## Asanga

Вам не кажется, что тема озаглавленная как "Тантра и мясо" постоянно скатывается к "Мясо и моральные способы его потребления".
Моральные аспекты во многом для всех очевидны.
Тем,для кого это не очевидно - скорее всего мало имеют отношения к Буддизму.


Следует закрыть тему.

----------


## Толя

>1: покупая мясо, Вы стимулируете забой. Нравится Вам это или нет- это факт. Нет спроса- нет предложения. По поводу уважения к Дхамме Вы не смогли сказать ничего такого, что имело бы смысл комментировать. Ответа у Вас, видимо, нет. 

У меня нет ответа потому что это "уважение к Дхарме" - ваша очередная словесная спекуляция на заданную тему. К людям это никакого отношения не имеет. Иначе можно будет предположить, что все учителя и практики, кто ест мясо не уважают Дхарму.  А еще у меня есть вопрос: покажите мне животных, которым вы спасли жизнь своей диетой, нестимулирующей забой. Где они пасутся? 

>К аргументу 2: Никто не говорит, что вегетарианец абсолютно чистенький- это нереально. Просто степень "загрязненности" у него поменьше. Почему- я обосновал. Опровергнуть этого Вы не смогли, опять погрузившись в "обобщенные" рассуждения.

Вы просто не совсем понимаете, что есть загрязненность. Вместо того, чтобы начать рубить дерево с корня вы срываете листочки, мотивируя это "улучшением кармы", рекомендуя сие всем "из уважения к Дхарме" и т.д и т.п...

>3. Я агитирую не за права животных (какие?), а за то, чтобы люди как можно меньше убивали и тем самым улучшали свою карму. Да, Вы не спасете УЖЕ убитых животных отказом от мяса, но зато уменьшите кол-во убийств животных людьми (на Вашу долю убивать никто не будет, по крайней мере), тем самым поможете мясникам.

Вы видели людей у которых уменьшилась дурная карма и увеличилась хорошая, мясников, которые стали меньше убивать из-за этого? Все это сказки про белого бычка. Своей диетой вы никогда этих целей не достигнете. Про что я вам уже говорю в который раз. 

>Полный отказ людей от мяса , возможно, приведет, к исчезновению многих видов (или пород) скота, но ничего страшного в этом нет. Нет обязанности кормить и опекать животных, но весьма желательно не убивать их. К этому добавлю еще вот что. Сейчас дом. животных на мясо откармливают в осн. продукцией сельхозпредприятий, при пр-ве которой также убиваются жс (как тут уже говорили). Создается "удлиненная" пищевая цепочка, т.к. для получения мяса на , скажем, 1000 ккал необходимо скормить скотине сельхозпрод. калорийностью на все 10 тысяч (цифры примерные, но порядок величины верный). Отказ от потр. мяса приведет, таким образом, и к сокращению (а не к увеличению) пр-ва растит. сельхозпродукции, и весьма значительному . Будут спасены жизни огр. числа жс. Еще один довод в пользу вегетарианства.

Фантазируйте, фантазируйте...  Улучшайте сансару более короткими пищевыми цепочками...  А вот если люди будут ездить на велосипедах, то все нефтяные войны закончатся...  

>Будут спасены жизни огр. числа жс. Еще один довод в пользу вегетарианства. Впрочем, догадываюсь, Толя, что Вам все эти "резоны" уже давно надоело читать и пытаться анализировать... Зачем, если проще кушать мясо?

Я не ем мясо и уже об этом говорил. И не призываю никого есть его или есть моркву. Я делаю ганапуджу, как Учитель написал в книжке. Пытаться анализировать свои концепты и внимательно читать - действительно хорошие качества, которые приятно видеть в собеседнике.

 >Кстати не стоило бы Вам, не будучи со мной знакомым, говорить, что я занимаюсь "не тем" (пока Вы еще не стали всеведущим)- мне это кажется опрометчивым...

Я знаком с вашими постами.

----------

